# IUI With Vaginismus Part 40*



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home ladies


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

THANKS struthie

Yea I am first to post - small things and all that  

Well it looks like on CD 38 my longest cycle in my life AF is beginning to show herself. Just had some yuk when I went to the toilet (TMI). I am actually pleased the witch is arriving as I was beginning to worry why she hadn't arrived as I knew I was pregnant.
Because of this starnge cycle I will not be taking the pill again but will have to be carefull form now on as we don't want a BFP quite yet  
Interested to see how long my next cycle is

Boys are dancing to razzle dazzle  

My friend is on her first bus so shouldn't be long now  
i am looking forward to seeing her and her 3 year old (well will be next week) Its been a couple of months since I have seen them

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Donna

Looks like you're stuck with me again today - sorry  

Hope you have a fun time with your friend.

I'm hosting the weekly meeting with my friends and their little ones this afternoon. At last count there were 7 adults and 9 kids coming   good job the rental house is big! 

Just praying that Hannah doesn't whinge and cry the entire time. She was in a foul mood this morning  

What goodies did Marie send you? Sounds like she sent a real treasure trove!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all, just grabbing 5 while H snoozes.

Donna-We have a yellow tellytubbie (lala I think) and dancing iggle piggle too! Hannah is terrified of the iggle piggle though  Hope you have a lovely day with your friend.

Annie- Good luck today- that does sound like  a handful, just as well you have a big house!

Claire and Emma- Come back soon we miss u 

Marie- Im soooo pleased that things are going well for you. You have made AMAZING progress. Well done you 

Polly- How are you?  

Not much happening here today. Don't really like this time of year as my mood starts to take a dip. I have self diagnosed mild SAD (nothing serious). Im definately a summer person 

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Just a quick post before I log off for the weekend.

Deedee - I love this time of year! Maybe's it's because I can wear baggy jumpers and not worry about showing my flabby tum so much   and it's my birthday and then it's Xmas - hoorah! 

Not alot planned this weekend yet. Possibly the cinema this evening to see "Stardust". Taking my friends girls with me so I don't look utterley sad  

Hannah will probably (hopefully) go to my Mum's for a while tomorrow. Not sure what I will do to pass the time yet. More shopping perhaps? Although I gave my credit card a real battering yesterday   Maybe i should give it a rest.... na!

Got some of the girls coming over for pizza and wine tomorrow night  

DH is working Sunday so perhaps a visit to the Grandparents and a walk round the park? I was thinking about taking Hannah swimming and then remembered I hadn't seen my beautician for a routine lady garden appointment    


Hope you all have a good weekend whatever you have planned x

Claire - Last thought of the day is for you. Sending hugs and kisses and hope to hear from you soon. Only 1 more week to go hun. Hang on in there


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

I had a lovely time with my friend and her daughter we are going to make a real effort to meet up regulary now  

Deedee sorry you are feeling low, I hate the dark mornings but I like the cozy dark evenings but I guess thats becasue I am not traveling home in them anymore I used to hat this time of year when I was working. Leaving and coming home in teh dark  

Annie I hope you afternoon went well, sounds like you have a nice weekend ahead
 at your lady garden appointment  

Claire I hope you know we are all here for you when you feel ready - and talking really does help  

Polly hello I hope you are ok you have been quiet also

Hi Marie

Annie yes Marie sent me a real surprise, I had rings, earings, braclets, necklaces of all shapes and sizes   some everyday bits and some more dressiers peices I was really please and ever so grateful  

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Have decided the best way to beat the winter blues is by spending money. I find myself again in the age-old winter boots dilemma. I am not the tallest person in the world and why oh why are all boots made for long legged lovelies? When I find a nice pair and try them on they seem to come to my knees 

Any thoughts on jeans tucked into boots? 

I hate winter clothes and dont have this problem when buying flip flops


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Deedee,

I am feeling much the same it so much easier and nicer to by buying sandles and flip flops  
I have been having a strop this morning becasue I haev no nice winter clothers or choes/boots. Everything I have makes me look fat (well becasue I am so it doesn't really make me look fat just doesn't hide it) and frumpy

Utterly fed up right now

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Dear All

I have had a really busy week, out lots of evenings and just managing to keep head above water and skim messages. 

I know that I can be a bit  , but I have to say something here....Emma and Claire, please don't go quiet on us, you should feel free to post whatever you like about how you are and how you feel. Emma, you are a/the founding member of this group, and being lucky enough to have a 2nd on the way is not a reason to feel that you shouldn't stay with us. No-one is saying that you are causing problems by being pg (my goodness, who would have ever thought three years ago that any of us could even dream of typing that sentence!!), especially me: and after all, if I can have a cup of coffee with you & bump (why do I say that, when I always have camomile tea!  ) you must know I have no issues about it other than being really happy for you. Claire says she doesn't have issues about it and Maire doesn't say anything either way, so I’ll stick my neck out and say she has no issues. So why withdraw? There isn’t a competition as to who has the most right to be here (and if there was, I would definitely come last, as I am not ttc, and not dealing with vag). We all have those rights, and we should all respect each others situation, and definitely no-one should feel made to leave or withdraw until they want to themselves because they have moved on in life. I sometimes think I should leave just to learn to get on with a different way of life, but I seem to be heading in that direction slowly and painfully anyway, and I would miss you all. (Anyway, I want a meet up before I leave!)

So please let’s not have any more talk of people standing back because others have “more rights”. We are all wise women with a lot to share and loads of support for each other, and all with the right to ask for or offer help and support when life is getting us down – whether ttc, pg , with a complete family or moving on.

Rant over!

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Polly I totally agree I did pm Emma something similar although I put it a bit softer than you did   we can alwasy bank on our polly to come straight to the point and we love her for it  

Your post mase me think though back all those years when it was just me and Emma on here, look how hoe the thread has grown I am so happy Emma and I started it   especially now we have internation memebrs of the vag team

Claire I do hope you are alright, you can tell us anything you know that and we wont judge you for it so please let us know how you are feeling so we can help. we are all here for teh good the bad and the ugly so post away  

Polly I am glad you are making progress, I am alwasy thinking of you but I know there is nothing I can do really as this is something you and DH must do alone really, nothing I can say or do is going to take that pain away just time and unfortunatly I know that pain may never completly leave you  

We should crack on with this meet up lets decide on a location this week    then next week we can decide a date and go on like that - sound like a plan   (you all know I love a plan)  

I have my neice and nepher staying till tuesday - me and my big mouth   they shouldn't be any trouble though   Neice is 9 and nephew is 7

I hope everyone had a nice weekend, I will be back tommorrow when I can

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Well Good Morning!

Polly - Nicely put, although I have to ask you to take a dose of your own. I don't want to be hearing any talk about you leaving us either. I can't even bring myself to think about not having you around  

Donna - wow! sounds like Marie sent you a whole load of goodies - fantastic! 

Deedee - I have trouble with boots because I'm so tall and every single pair I see has a minimum 6 inch heel! That would make me just huge and I'd look ridiculous. I did get a nice,simple pair in Next not so long ago and yes - I wear them with my jeans tucked in.
But, I must tell you about my most recent purchase because I feel like I've discovered a piece of heaven - Ugg Boots! OK, maybe not the actual Ugg brand because I couldn't bring myself to spend £140 on something I just know will be trashed instantly. I spent £70 on a pair from Animal and they are just to die for. You're not meant to wear socks with them because the sheeps wool regulates the temp in them  . I wore mine for the first time doing my weekly shop and it was bliss. They are soooooo comfy and snug. I wore them with a pair of black skinny jeans and a causual jumper and felt fab! I was most put out having to put my heels back on for work this morning  


OK, so let's get cracking with this meet. Can I once again suggest we do adults only for the first one? Only because I actually want to be able to have a conversation after finally getting to see you after all these years! 

I am more than happy to travel London way as it's only 70 miles from here. I'm even happy to drive to Bedfordshire. Think it'd take me an hour and a half. I definitely think it's easier for me to come to you guys as you're all fairly close together. 

Oooh, how exciting!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Marie I wore some more bits yesterday and my neice had had a good rumage through and thinks it all fab  

Polly yes you MUST take your own advice, where would we be without your straight talk and advice  

A child free meet is fine with me but that mean it would have to be a sunday really as that is the only day DH doesn't work so he could have the boys. Also I am a bit cusy till after teh boys birthday so for me the meet would have to be then. sorry to be a pain  

Ryan woke up screaming in the night and he wouldn't settle really seemed in pain poor love and was looking at me as if to say help me! it broke my heart  
I gave him a teething powder and he settled down and went to sleep, he seems ok this morning  

Its freezing thismonring   I think Winter is here  

The kids want to computer so back later

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - A Sunday would be ok with me  

It was a bit chilly here this morning too. I love this time of year! - Apart from all the darkness   

Maybe it's because it's my birthday this time of year


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Polly is absolutely right! Here I am nattering on about boots and our Polly just cuts to the chase. 
It is nice to hear your thoughts Polly. I admit that at times I feel that I dont really 'belong' here as I was able to get pg and my vag isnt that serious. It is an unusual situation in that we all share the most personal of issues just as close friends do but havent even seen or met each other (well MOST of us!)
Nobody has more rights than the others to be here. Polly is right in that we all have totally different lives and experiences to share but that is what makes us human and actually why we are here.

You all have always made me feel at ease and welcomed here and have given me fantastic support during a very difficult time. Even if I never meet you I know I have made good friends 

Claire and Emma- Pleeeeeeese come back 

Right that's my rant over. Back to the boots...... Annie, I LOVE my Uggs. DH got me a pair a couple of years ago and I practically live in them. They are just so comfy. I have spotted a rather nice Roxy pair with pink detail but they are pricey (about £120). Do you know you can get baby Uggs?

Just tell me when and where we are meeting and Ill be there. Make sure to give me enough time to book a flight though. Are we actually going to do this


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

We need Emma and Claire back so we can decied more on this meet, I think I will pm them later  

I am rushed of my feet with neice and nephew here its nice but I can't wait for them to go home, its made me think what it will be like to have more children.

I will be back tommorrow to chat more

Night for now

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Deedee - Yes, we are really going to do this   and it would be fantastic if you could fly over for our meet up! I'm really excited about it. I get butterflies everytime we talk about it! I won't be wearing Ugg boots though  
I'm not sure where you can get baby ones from. There must be a website somewhere. I'll have a hunt around later if I get a chance.

Donna - Sounsd like you've got your hands full at the moment! 

Claire/ Emma -   In the words of the great Gary Barlow - "We want you back for good" 

Polly - hope you have lots of fun on these evenings out.

Marie - How are things going with the new dilator?


Have a good morning. I'll be back later x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow, things are really quiet on here at the moment.

Claire and Emma are MIA 

Donna is playing Super Mum to 4 children!

Marie is in another time zone

Polly is up to her eyeballs in work and partying

and Deedee is busy hunting down baby Ugg boots.


So, I guess that leaves me chatting to myself for now


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Annie- couldn't leave you chatting to yourself or you'll end up 

Where do you think would be the best place for us to meet? It would be funny trying to explain why Im going away. "Oh, just flying over to meet my virtual friends..."


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls!

Hey, I've got thoughts on a place for the meet up-the United States-more specifically Rhode Island-hee hee hee  
Ah, how I wish!  Maybe someday me and DH will travel to London and I'll be able to meet you all.  We did plan a trip there a few years ago so it's definetely a possiblity.  He really wants to go there some day-he loves all that English stuff!!! 

Anyways...Polly, I really appreciated your rant and totally agree however at the same time, respect everyone's personal thoughts and feelings as far as posting or not.  I do hope Emma and Claire come back and join us soon.  

Donna-so happy you are enjoying all your new jewelry.  It's a pleasure to hear that I put a   on someone's face and also it makes me happy to think that when you wear it-you think of me!  How did the boys like their bath puppets?
Are niece & nephew still there?  God bless you chasing around 4 kiddos!  

Annie-the big day is almost here-it's the 29th isn't it?  DH and I are going to look at bikes this week-end!  Oh and BTW it is called New Super Mario Bros.-that's definetely the one you would want!  

Hi Dee Dee! 

So, things are going pretty well with the new dialator.  I would say it's as long and wide as a real 'you know what'-aaahhh!!!  It is still a little painful right now-but give it another 2 weeks and hopefully it'll be okay.  

Anyways, just a quickie today.  Got to get back to work-I am so busy here!

Have a great day everyone!
Lots of Love,
Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Super mum   Annie really

Neice and nephew have gone home now so I am hoping for a long relaxing bath tonight, I have even bought a face mask  

I really can't think of anywhere to meet, Deedee I love it that you are flying over   we need Polly, Emma and Claire with us so we can decide
Maybe we could arrange a yahoo or msn chat night so we can talk in real time and come up with something?

Ryan took a couple of steps tonight I can so excited.
We were getting him to walk betwen DH and me and he was so excited he just ran and i don't think he realised he wasn't holding on. He took far bigger steps than he should of   he really wants to run before he can walk  
Today when iwas out with SIL and lots of there cousins Ryan could see them all walking infront of us and he was screaming and crying to get out of the buggy, pulling at the straps   I had to remind him that he cant walk and what did he want me to do get him a lead and let him crawl beside us  

Maire, I wore more pink stuff today, and me neice was telling everyone I have loads of jewlery from america  

um right stir fry for dinner

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

I managed to trap my finger in a kitchen drawer last night and it bloomin well hurts  -especially as it's one of my typing fingers! So it literally pains me to chat today  


Donna - How fantastic that Ryan took some steps! How exciting for you!

Deedee -   I was wondering how I was going to explain a day away to visit my internet friends   Oh well, the quizzical looks will be more than  worth it. I've been friends with some of you longer than people I see everyday! It's really about time. I owe a huge hug to every single one of you for what you've put up with from me. 
Where is it easiest for you to get a flight to?

P.S - Any luck with the Ugg boots?


Marie - Grat news that you're getting on well with the new dilator. Keep practicing! When is your next appointment?
Yep, Monday 29th it is for me! I might have a sneaky look around the house for packages today   I'll let you know what I find!
I'm heading out with the girls on Saturday night. We're taking a train to Bath and plan to work our way round a few of the bars and then on Monday night, DH is taking me out for dinner. 
I can't wait. I haven't been out with the girls for ages!

Emma - Morning! hope you're doing well. Big hug and kiss to Master William  

Claire - Big hugs for you too. Looking forward to hearing about your appointment on Friday. Sending lots of positive vibes your way  

Polly - Hope you're not too exhausted with all the partying this week!


Back later x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

I have woke up feeling like I am falling apart today -  My back was really playing up last night, I think becasue I have done a lot of walking teh last couple of days. Because my back was hurting I must have laid funny becasue my neck and shoulder ache this mornign now too   I have a bit of a sore throat so think I may also be getting dh's cold. Right thatis enough moaning.

Morning Emma I hope you are well?

Polly I hope you are not exhaisting yourself this week

Deedee, Marie how are you - its bloody freezing today  

The boys party os cpming on nicely I have all the deocorations, party bags and ivites etc bought so just need to get food, make the cake and tidy up but that is all to be done in the week before.
Spent 37.00 on balloons and hellium yesterday - didn't realise air was so expensive   I iwll be blowing up the balloons next year 
So thast all paid for I will just collect all the balloons on the day  

Right now the boys are alseep I must get dressed and sort out what they are wearing before they wake up, then its off to music and out shopping with SIL this afternoon

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Just popped on to keep us up the page, in case anyone was thinking of saying hello...... hint hint!

Nothing exciting to report from me. Just sending my love to all of my lovely vag friends -wherever you are


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

What is happening to us


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I have pm'd Claire and Emma, we will get the vag team back

Morning Deedee and Polly - I hope you are both well and get posting soon

Marie - how are you getting on with the dilators? boys loved the bath puppets by the way

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna -


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry, I _am_ here, and feel more than a bit silly.  I really hoped that by vanishing and taking my bump with me it would make Claire feel better able to open up about everything that was going on. Shows how much I know.  I was feeling crappy, coldy, and stupidly hormonal, in my (admittedly weak) defence.

I did a great long post a couple of days ago, and then the pc crashed, and I haven't had chance to do it again.

I really haven't got time to say much at the moment (W is waking up and won't let me use the pc), but will try to get on later.

Claire - please come back!!!! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, anyway.

Missed 'talking' to you all (but I did keep reading ).
Emma, xxxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma, 

Nice to hear from you I was worried

I hope you will continue to post and that we will have Claire back soon. I am hoping her appointment tommorrow will be a positive step for her

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

WB Emma!


Still mad busy, but not really partying  

Anyway, lets change that. First step is that Deedee needs to check out Easyjet to Luton and see what Sundays in the near future are within her budget. Then we need to find somewhere within reasonable distance of Luton airport to have a leisurely lunch, and see what everyone else can do. If Deedee is coming, then Luton does make the best sense, Donna can come by train or car, and Annie by car. Luton is easy for me, Emma and Claire. Sorted! We could go mad and have £12 sandwiches at Luton Hoo, or there are less expensive but not cheap cheap really nice pubs on the way from Luton and Harpenden. I can go on a reccy with DH and  choose one. We need somewhere where we can lunch and lounge comfortably and can hear each other. I can pick Deedee and Donna up from the station/airport, or Claire can. 

Lets get the show on the road!

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oohh I love it when Polly gets bosey  


Could I also add that the meet be after the boys birthday, I know it is neaer xmas but I reall wont have any money before.

Not sure if it would be easier to drive or get the train I guess the train, but I would you know it was me?
Should I stand under the clock with a rose    

I will check prices from london to luton - not sure how though  

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I have just had a look at it will take me 1hr 30min on the train adn the saem to drive so I will probably get the train as I will be sitting there all afternoon thinking about the lonely drive home otherwise.

When I put in Luton train station I had a choice of Luton train station or luton ariport station which would be better?
I know Deedee will be at the air port but will that stop be for people needing the airport? what I mean is will I be able to get out?

I just need to find out a price now


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes, you can get out at Luton Airport, it is nowhere near the airport  

Actually it is about 2 miles away!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Marie, sorry I am assuming you won't be joining us?? We will admire Donna's jewellry and hopefully that will make us feel a bit of you is there! I love beads and earrings, but I had a look at what I had, and couldn't spot a colour that I didn't already possess! 

Glad to hear of your progress 

Love
P  lly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

OMG, OMG!!!! This is so exciting! I don't care where we meet - I'll get myself there. I loooooove a road trip! I get all my best CD's in the car, piles of sweets and chocolates and sing all the way to my destination. I haven't done one of those for ages.... tyipee!!!

Emma - Lovely to hear from you. We don't need any apologies or explanations - just good to have you with us   

Polly - Bless you for getting us organised!

Donna - The new piccie of the boys is gorgeous!!! They look so scrummy! I must update mine when I get home. Hannah looks completely different now  


Marie - Have A Nice Day!

Deedee - Morning!

Claire - Sending you lots of love and luck for today's appointment. I hope things go really well for you and DH  


Back later x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Is it best for me to go to luton airport then? instead of Luton train station?
I still haven't found a price for the ticket yet, When I am next near the station I will go in and ask  

This is really scary - what will I wear  

Claire - thinking of you  

Polly I hope things quieten down for you soon, your working to hard  

Emma, glad your back how are you? 

Marie, its firday only half day for you you lucky girl   what are your plans for the weekend

Deedee, how are you? its amaxing that you are flyignover  

Morning Annie

I am having a lazy day today - I am still in my pj's
I was going to shower but decided it was far to cold so just washed my hair instead

I may have a friend over today but I haven't heard from her so not sure  

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello again,

I think I am talking to myself  

My friend is still away in suffolk so i wont be seeing her today, its a horrible day really cold and wet so i think I will stay in this afternoon.
Only problem with staying in is I wont get stuck into moving things around and putting stuff in the celler but I can't do that with the boys around  
It will be nice to have a lesuirely day anyway as I have been mad busy this week.

Just had a really big snuggle on the Sofa with Callum while Ryan was napping which was nice as Ryan takes up alot of my time so it was nice to have some quiet time with Callum.  

Must get the boys there lunch - Roast beef, I'll have a boring old sandwich  

Back later

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I had to share this with you...........................

Firstly I have to outline that the boys bedroom is joined onto mine so the only way you can get to it is through my bedroom - bare this is mind when reading

I went to get Ryan up for his lunch, when I did I saw there was a wet patch on the floor in the middle of there room. The wet patch was under the light fitting which I was a bit worried about
I knew they were having some kind of work done upstairs as there as been baging and comings and goings all day. And as no one had knocked to inform me of a leak I assumed they didn't know,
Anyway I went and knocked and the work men came down and had a look, apologsing as they didn't know there had been a leak etc etc, Well they mopped it up and checked my light fitting and everything was ok and they left I thought no more of it till I just put Callum to bed.

As I walked through my bedroom I realised my ann summers suitcase was open on my bed with things all over my bed as I was sorting through it for a party tommorrow    

What must they have thought


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

ooohhhh so excited looks like my fare will be around 13 pounds and the journey will take 1-1hr 30 min from catford to luton or luton airways parkway which ever is best
yea  



  definatly talking to myself today


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I love it when Polly gets bossy!  

Sounds like a very good plan (if very scary indeed). Polly, I suggest you take dh to lunch at all the possible pubs on the shortlist to test them out (somewhere with yummy chips would be good   .

Luton airport is the better station than Luton - you can catch fast trains to it (rather than the ones that stop at all stations), and there is lots of easy parking in front of it. It would be very easy to spot you there as it is nearly always deserted outside of commuter times (and you'd be the only one without a large suitcase). And yes, they will let you out if you're not going to the airport.

I'll ask dh to check out the price of tickets, if you like. He uses that station every day. 

I have to drive right by the airport and the airport station if we are going where Polly suggests, so could easily pick someone up if that helps (one person or 4 depending on which car I used). It is probably easiest if Deedee got the shuttle bus from the airport to the station too; last time I went to the airport it was chaos (roadworks, rebuilding, stopping restrictions etc), and parking was a nightmare.

I can't do the next 3 weekends, or the 8/9th of Dec, but otherwise fine. Sunday is better than Saturday here too if it is to be a child-free event.

Bcak later. Need to go and eat some lunch while Will naps. I've got MIL coming to stay this weekend ... or not, depending on whether she gets a better offer.  She won't confirm, and is being a pain in the neck. Long story. Then my parenets are coming for most of next week - arrrrgggghhhhhh! I'll be tearing my hair out.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

right so I will get the train ti Luton airport then, how confusing that it is no where near the airport  

If dh could check for me Emma that would be great, I did get a price online but these thigs confuse me sometimes  
I would be coming from catford station


Be great if someone could pick me up - oh I have butterflies how scary


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

MMMMM! I just had a lovely omelette sandwich for lunch. It's such a miserable old day I wanted some yummy lunch, and headed for one of those park-in-a-layby vans. It was sooooooo scrummy! I will definitely go there again, even if it was a bit blokey and I felt a bit small among the big trucks!  

Come on Deedee, lets get a date going here!

BTW, I am very happy if it is not a childfree meeting, cos I could have a major cuddlefest, but I understand that it might be more practical, at least this time. 

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I think the first meet should be childfree so we can all talk, if I bring my 2 I wont have time for that


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Omelette sandwich! What an odd concept. Glad you enjoyed it though.

I don't mind whether it is with or without children. 

I'm going to need lots of notice if it is anywhere that requires me to be smart and not wear jeans.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

yeah so will i  

it wont be formal will it?

god I am nervous enough about what to wear   especially as Deedee and Annie are so up on the latest what to wear and what not to wear


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Formal! Ball Gowns and tiaras at the very least!

OOOO Exciting!!!!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie will want to wear her Ugg boots, I'm sure.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I hope you are all having a nice weekend

Marie  - where are you?  

Claire I have emailed you hun  

Not alot planned here going to food shoping in a littel while then to aerobics  
I am working tonight and I am not sure what we plan to do tommorrow

I hope evryone is well

Deedee have you checked the flights yet?

Donna x x

p.s planned to have 's' last night and I was quite looking forward to it but dh pi$$ed me off so we argued and I went to bed early instead


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Good afternoon Girls!

Sorry I've been MIA lately!  I've been enjoying all your posts regarding your meeting.  You are all too funny.  I can just picture you all with your ball gowns and high heels!  You best take pictures for me since I won't be able to attend.  

Donna, I absolutely love the new pic of the boys and their Halloween costumes.  Too cute!!!  Now I don't remember what you said, are they going to a Halloween party or something b/c I know you dislike Halloween.  

Annie-you better get a new pic up of that Doll in her costume!!!  
Did you come upon anything interesting in your search?

Emma, so glad you came back.  Just out of curiosity, when is your due date?   

Claire, wish you would join us too.  We really miss you, but again, I respect your feelings if you don't feel comfortable posting.  Please know I'm always here if you want to PM me (remember what we've talked about before!   )

Hi Dee Dee!  Is H2 going to any Halloween parties?

Hi Polly! (You go girl!!!)

What are everyone's plans this week-end?  Annie, I know you're going out w/the girls to celebrate your b-day-hope you have fun!!!
I'm going out today with my friend, Matt and later DH and I are picking out my bike!

Hey, are you girls aware that our National Football League is playing a game there tomorrow??!  And it's actually mine and my Dad's and DH's favorite team, the New York Giants.  I thought it was so neat that a piece of our home is going to yours!!!  If you check it out, please root for the Giants!!! 

Love Yous,
Marie 

P.S.-Thanks for all your support w/ the dialators!!!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

OK here is my update: Went to see the consultant last night, he asked lots of questions and made lots of notes, then said did we have any questions first and then he'd tell me what was wrong with me !

Anyway, he said he thought I have pcos, so I was taken for a scan of my ovaries (an intervag one, lovely) and I saw my ovaries on screen, much bigger than they're supposed to be and covered in cysts.   He's given me three sets of meds, some metaformin (sp) which I'm going to google in a minute but it's something to do with insulin levels, something to start my af off if it doesn't turn up in the next week (I'm cd49 now) and two cycles of clomid.  I've already picked them up from the chemist, was expecting it to cost an absolute fortune (after my £220 blood test this morning to check my lh level to see if that confirms the pcos; bl**dy NHS, they did do the tests on the wrong days  and he's going to write to my doctor and tell her so ) so I was steeling myself for the price and it was only £21.30!  Anyway, to keep my costs down I'm going to communicate with him by text until I have to go in to get my next scan after I've started taking the clomid.

So I have two cycles of clomid and if I don't have a bfp after that we're going to check my tubes are clear.

He said that when I was on the pill it suppressed it, when I first came off I did ovulate (and he agreed my charts confirmed this) but now I've stopped ovulating (which I knew from my temps this month).  It also confirms my weight gain and my skin breakouts in the last few months.

I feel very  about it, like I'm damaged in some way, and I realise that this means my chances of a bfp are lower as the chances of a natural one are very low and obviously I can only take so many rounds of clomid.  After that he said it's ovarian drilling or ivf.   So please keep everything crossed for us that this works and that there is nothing else wrong with me.

Thanks for all the support, and Donna and Annie thank you so much for your emails over the last few days you truly are wonderful friends. 

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire,

I have emailed you, I have obviusly read your post now and I am so sorry it wasn't better news byt atleast you have something to work with now.
I hope the clomid works for you - it did me     could be more twins for the vag team    

You will still get to your dream I know it, have you posted on the PCOS boards on here I am sure they will be able to help you loads and offer you more supprt.

I do hope you will come back and be posting again so we can all be here for you, if not I will just have to keep emailing you

Chin up hun, I know you must feel rotten and easy for me to say I know but it isn't the end of the road for you, you have many many options

 Donna x x


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

I second that Donna.  Claire Honey, you are definetely on your way now.  I'm really sorry to hear that the results weren't more positive but like Donna said, now you have something to work with.  And aren't you glad you didn't wait any longer to go?  Now you can work on treating this and we'll just go from there and see what happens!  Stay positive Sweetie and we are all here for you in the mean time.  Thank you for posting and please, please come on here and let us know how you're doing/feeling/etc.  We all love you and care about you so and you will be in my prayers as always.


Marie


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Have just lost a post 

Cant believe everyone is on board for a meet!! I'll check out easyjet flights right after this post.
What about 25th Nov or 2nd Dec? Is Sunday best for everyone?

Claire- You are not 'damaged'. I was diagnosed with pcos too and was given the same medication. I didnt have to take it in the end but I actually felt better knowing what the problem was. You can and will get pregnant, you just might need a little bit of help to do so but this is very common. Please try to stay positive- thsi is not the end of the road at all, it is just the beginning


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

I've made it back in one piece after my night out with the girls   I was home at a very respectable 1am   We had a fantastic night drinking lots of cocktails and then ended up in a curry house - how classy! 

I can't believe we're going to meet up. I'm starting to feel sick with nerves - especially as some of you seem to think I'm a bit glam. I'm sooooo far from it. And Emma - just for you I will take a day off the Ugg boots  

Either day on the weekend is fine with me. I haven't got any dates coming up that I can't make - what a sad confession!


Claire - PCOS?!?! I wasn't expecting that, but it makes perfect sense. I had to take the medication to start an AF and it wasn't any different to a normal one. How many mgs of Clomid has he given you? I used to get incredible hot flashes on those and I'm sure Polly had the same thing too.
Well done you on having the dildo-cam. I would have freaked out entirely. 
I've got everything crossed that the Clomid does the trick for you   It'll be interesting to see what shows on the next scan.
I'm sure there is things you can do to help PCOS. Certain foods to avoid etc. You could give accupuncture a go? I had it for years and still pop back every now and again. My Lady used to treat PCOS. 
I'll do some research for you and see what I can tip up. 
I'm sure it's an awful lot for you to take on board at the moment and there's a million thoughts running through your mind.
We know what we're dealing with now hun and we know what to take on to get the next Vag Team BFP!
We're all with you     

Donna -   at the workmen discovering your Ann Summers kit! 

Marie - I got my DS!!!! I need your help with Super Mario though- I'm going to pm you so the others don't discover the true depths of my sadness  

Deedee - Any luck with the flights?

Polly - I have never heard of an omlette sandwich, but it sounds luurvllly! Was it in big bloomer bread?!? - hmmm, in my mind it is!

Emma - Do did the MIL land in the end or did she get the better offer!?!

right - I'm off for a birthday breakfast. Really need to stop on the bacon butties if we're all meeting up. Slim Fast from tomorrow until then! Or actually, maybe from next week. I'm going to Newquay on Friday and don't want to deprive myself of a cream tea or two!

Back later


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Happy Birthday Annie and Marie      

The clocks going back has really thrown the boys out and they have been waking up really early   having a nap now though but I think I can hear them stiring

Claire, I didn't think about acupuncture, I know I don't have PCOS but I had actupunture when I got my bfp and I will definatly have it again if I could afford it it was lovely and made me feel so relaxed - to the point DH could never get any sense out of me afterwards as I would speak rubbish and wouldn't make sense  

Deedee, any luck with teh flights? it has to be a sunday for me I'm afraid as DH works the other days and I need him to have the boys

Annie souds like you had a great night out, did you get a lay in yesterday?

Emma how are you?

Polly mornign I hope you are less busy this week

My ann summers party went well and I got another booking from it so hoping things will begin to take off a bit now  

Back later
Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - Well done on the A.S party! Hopefully you'll start to see a steady stream of party bookings now.

I tried to have a bit of a lay in yesterday, but Hannah is such a chatterbox (like someone else we know!) and all I could hear was her saying "Hiya", "Good Girl" and "Uh-Oh". So I sat in bed reading a book instead! They did bring me a bacon buttie so all was forgiven!

The clocks threw Hannah off today aswell. I was all smug yesterday because she slept in and we had a "normal" routine day - but then she was awake at 5am this morning   Damn it!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Just popping on to wish Annie and Marie a very    

Hope you both have lovely days.

Just had to cut short my shopping trip as Will fell asleep in the trolley (unheard of ). Off to put food away and sort out my bombsite of a kitchen.

Back later,
Emma, xxxx

p.s. can't do the 2nd of Dec (niece's Christening). I am getting _very_ scared about all this.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Claire: it's great that you have a diagnosis, and although it is not a good feeling now at all, because it hits at the heart of us that having babies is not just straightforward, at least we now know that the chances of you getting sorted out are high and then getting pg. Some people sail through clomid, but it did give me some hot flushes I think - although they weren't that bad. The ones I really complained about were the post DICSI ones. 

Annie and Marie - HAPPY BIRTHDAY

Emma, don't be scared!   Omelette sandwich is a non-meat eaters version of a bacon butty, sometimes I have scrambled egg or fried egg sarnie, but omelette is the least messy! 

Donna - lmao at your workman and AS stuff! 

Deedee - get those dates!

Did some research on Saturday, and .... well, we went to the pubs I was thnking of, and they are really all very restauranty now, so quite expensive and not really given to lounging around for a long time. Then we went into the big posh new hotel with the £12 sarnies for a cup of tea and a nose around. Girls, I think it may be the place! Forget the sarnie price...it has a fantastic big lounge with big squashy sofas set in groups, and I think it would be comfy and reasonably discreet. People there were dressed fairly casually, jeans and trainers, even, so we wouldn't disgrace ourselves  . The staff were so friendly and are clearly used to people popping in to nose about - we were even offered a tour of the Show bedrooms. No snootyness at all. It sounds a lot for a sarnie, bar meals are between £10 and £16 and tea is £3.45. But, in a pub, you have to keep buying drinks to earn the right to be there, whereas we could string it out a bit more in a hotel - I bet the overall cost would not be much different, and we would get better value. DH and I had a sarnie and a drink in one of the pubs I had thought of, and that was £20 between us. If we are thinking of spending 3-4 hours together, then the hotel would be so perfect. The other thing about the pubs is there was no where to loll, and i think we would be much more likely to be over heard. Anyway, let me know what you think. 

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - hotel idea sounds rather nice. The most important thing is to get the right location, with lots of comfy chairs and no loud music (I sound like an OAP ). Are you sure you don't have to be too dressy? At the very least I'm going to have to wash my car, aren't I.  I hope yaou and dh enjoye your tour of all the establishments.

Claire - glad you came back. It is quite understandable that you would feel upset by it all, but at least you have something concrete to work with now. If you have a chance of getting a bfp after just 2 rounds of clomid, then that all sounds very encouraging. 

Marie - your team won last night, I think. Didn't watch it, but it was mentioned on the news this morning. 
We should take a picture of the meet-up and email it to you (and you can guess who is who).

Donna - forgot to say that your new picture of the boys is so cute!   at the workmen and AS kit! Dh asked about train tickets at the station and they confirmed £13.

Annie - your night out sounds great! 

Deedee - hello!

MIL did come this weekend, and it was just awful. She bickered with dh all the time (and when they weren't bickering they were ignoring each other pointedly - one walked into a room, the other would walk out). He had to go out on Saturday afternoon and she spent the whole time criticising me and telling me what I was doing wrong in life (a very long list, it seems). She behaved dreadfully the whole time, and didn't give Will more than a glance the whole time. 

Got to go, Will is waking,
Emma, xxx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Good day Girls!

Very Happy Birthday to my little friend, Annie!!!      
I guess I may've confused everyone-as today is Not My birthday.    It is actually next Wednesday, November 7th.  So actually Me and Annie were born nine days apart on the same year-hence the confusion I think.  Thanks for your birthday wishes any ways!!!  
Annie-you are so cute!  What color DS did you get?  I will PM you back later tonight.  I will have to review my game and let you know.  So happy you had a fun time out!

I'm sorry I don't have a lot of time right now but wanted to be sure I got in a b-day post and cleared up the confusion!!!  

I will try to write later tonight and finish my personals.

Love You All, have a wonderful day!!!
Marie


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Evening all,

Annie-   Hope you had a good one.

Right, I need a definate date so that I can book flights. Does 25th Nov suit everyone? What time shall we meet up? 

Still can't believe we are actually doing this


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

OK 4 me!!!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

eeek!!! - this is really happening! The 25th is sooooo perfect for me, so really hoping everyone else can do that date! I can guarantee DH is home that day you see + I can have his car! Much comfier to take on a road trip  

oooh, I'm feeling queezy at the thought of this. I think I'm going to have take a slug of something to make me brave enough to walk through the door  


Polly - Can you send me a PM with the name of the hotel so I can do a route planner and start thinking about which roads I'm going to take. 
P.S - Can't stop thinking about omlette sandwiches! What a genius invention - I have to make one!


Marie - Thank-You for the E-Card   Looking forward to your pm later!

Emma - Sorry MIL was a giant pain in the ****. How rude of her to stand there criticising you in your own home  . 

Claire - Morning! Did you manage to do any research on the net? I had a little read on the PCOS threads yesterday and they were really informative and there's alot of positive stories on there. Seems there's alot of success when clomid and metformin are used in combination. might be worth a little scooch - but don't think about jumping ship to them altogether - we had first dibs on you!  

Donna/Deedee - Morning!

Back later - got to go and get some brekkie. Wonder if they'll make me an omlette sandwich


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

sorry phone line and internet went down yesterday  

Morning all,

$hit 25th is fine with me I am so scared, I have no idea what to wear
When I first read the hotel idea I waslike wwhhhaatttttt!!!!!!!!!!! but it actually makes sence 3.45 is pricy for tea but I think I will need something far stronger anyway  

Claire I do hope you are coming?

Marie sorry about mixing up your birthday   I am waering more jewlery to playgroup  

Back later need to get ready for playgroup

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes, 25th is fine here too. Eeeeeek!   

Claire _has_ to come. If the worst comes to the worst we can traipse over to Homebase and track her down there!

Got my parents coming to stay today, until Saturday.  Won't be able to get online very much I don't think.

Emma, xxx
p.s Donna I have nothing to wear either.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Never mind you two - what the hell am _I_ going to wear    I have a reputation to uphold 

Oh god, I'm so scared and excited all at the same time!

Emma- I snorted whilst having a mouthful of a drink when I read your note about tracking Claire down at Homebase - soooo funny! Best of luck with the Parents - use and abuse whilst you've got them at your disposal 

Marie - PLEASE HURRY!!!! I am keeping everything crossed that you can help with my Mario prediciment!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

OMG OMG this is happening. Absolutely Annie, scared and excited at the same time. But I KNOW you are all going to LOOOOOVE Emma!

TOO EXCITING!

Do I have to worry about what I am going to wear too?  

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I keep forgetting that you and Emma have an unfair advantage, having already met   

I know i'm going to love all of you. I already do  

I've checked the route planner and it seems fairly straight forward for me (touching wood!)

OMG! - Polly. The hotel looks amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I can't believe this is happening      

Not feeling well today, I don't know what is worng just feeling really poorly  


Donna x x


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh My Gosh...you girls are all just crazy!  
Who cares how you're dressed?!  I'm sure you'll all look beautiful and regardless, you all love each other no matter what you look like or what you're wearing!  Just wear what you're comfortable in and I'm sure you'll all look gorgeous!!!  I'm soooo jealous!  

Again, just a quick post.  I have to make the time later to do personals and give yous an update.  Until then, hope you all have a fab afternoon and evening!

Lots of   ,
Marie


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Well, Marie, I was just going to wear what is clean!

Donna, when was your last AF!!!!

Deedee PM one of us with your flight times, we might need to be a bit more discreet in finalising the details

Hi everyone else!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

So, we're still on then - fantastic! I told DH that he's on Hannah duty that day so I'm all organised!

Deedee - I'll leave Polly to make the choices on your flight times. She's the Queen Organiser here  

Donna - How are you feeling today?

Emma/Claire/Polly - Morning!

Marie - Thanks for the pm  

I hope to be back later this morning, although we have a looooong team meeting booked out- yawn!
I'm popping to my house after work today and with everything crossed - there should be a kitchen there now  
Meeting some "bloke" to discuss carpet for the lounge


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Morning

well, you all saw Deedee's flight times, does meeting early afternoon and keeping going til Deedee needs to get to the airport suit everyone? I am aware that it means that it is a long afternoon, and means that some of you don't get back for bath and bedtime. Otherwise it is a really early start, and all over by 2. Any thoughts?

oh, the place does a proper afternoon tea from 3 to 5:30.

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly I had AF a couple of weeks ago it was a week late but I think ccoming of the pill did that has I haven't had penetration in months  
Did had some 'fun' at the weekend but I just couldn't go all the way - I don't know why  

I am feeling a littel better today but still really groggy, I got really confused and disoriantated last night really weird.
DH is going to watch tottenham play tonight so i'l; be getting the boys to bed alone   hoping for an early night myself to

Having looked at the flights I do think that meeting early afternnon is the best option, I will check my train times

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

rigth I can get a train that arrives to luton airport at 12:46 would that suit?
then leaving I can get a train at 20:36 which I am assuming is when Deedee would need to get back to the airport anyway and if she is getting a train from the same place?
I'm not going to get home till midnight


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Good morning Girls and Happy Halloween!  

It's 6 AM here so it's a first that I can actually say 'Good Morning' to you girls!  I also noticed that you guys already 'fell back' time wise.  I don't think we set our clocks back 'til this week-end.  

Donna-sorry to hear you haven't been feeling well.  Are you getting enough hydration and stuff?  The whole 'disoriented' comment has me worried!  
Also sorry to hear about the lack of penetration thing.    Is there any way you and DH can practice w/some dialators for a while?
Are you going to music class w/the boys today?  Hope you have fun!

Annie-sorry I couldn't help more w/the game.  I will PM you in a bit.  
Oh...good luck, I hope you have a new kitchen awaiting you!

Hi Emma-how's things going w/the parents there?  How have you been feeling?

 to Polly, Claire & Dee Dee!!! 

I'm sipping some hot cocoa (yum-chocolate-what a way to start a morning!   ) and have a happy, purring kitty on my lap as I try to type. 
Anyways...I had a small tid bit of news...Sat. night DH & I 'fooled around' and I think 'it' might've 'gone in' for a few seconds.  I could feel it-it felt like the dialators feel.  DH was oblivious though-  .  He told me that next time I have to yell 'it's in!'.  

In other news...I got my bike this week-end!  It's so nice and purple in color and has a water bottle and lots of gears (not that I know how to use them?).  Now I just have to learn to ride it!  

Well, I've gotta run and get ready for work.  This computer keyboard is driving me batty-argh!

Have a great day Girls!

Lots Of Love,
Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Happy Halloween Marie   I can't beleiev you posted so early
What do you have planned today?

Oh you asked about the boys costume - did I answer you? anyway it was there cousins 2nd birthday and it was halloween fancy dress they boys did look cute   I like all the dressing up stuff that goes with halloween its the rick or treating I don't like its just not an english thing   I would totally go for it though if I was in teh states  

I took the boys to music which was nice and I am feeling a little better, bit of a sore throat and I am still feeling weak and drained but I'll have a nice evening in tonight and an early noght and hopefully be back to normal tommorrow.

My cousin is coming to visit and will be here anytime I am really looking forward to seeing her, might take boys to be weighed as she will be here -   ha when you have twins you learn to take full advantage of visitors  

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

FLIGHT IS BOOKED!!!!!!!  Went for the later flights.

Polly- Can you PM me the hotel website and I can check it out. If it does proper afternoon tea it must be really swish!

Marie- That's fab news! The dilators must have done the trick. 
You have put me in the notion for hot chocolate mmmmm......

BTW Ive decided not to tell anyone where Im going as I cant think of a good enough reason for going to London for the day on my own!!! Im going to say that Im going to Dublin for the day to meet an old friend (I lived there for a while so it is believeable!) DH is going to cover for me aswell. I feel like a naughty schoolgirl sneaking out behind her parents back 

Ive been waiting for a good time to use this smiley 

dd xxxxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Deedee I know what you mean it is funny when you think about it. Most of my family and friends know I use this site so I can be honest if anyone asks

I know Polly said jeans etc were ok but come afternoon tea   think we need to dress up
shall I wear a dress?

I had a really nice afternoon with my cousin really enjoyed myself.

Had boys weighed Callum is 19lb 10 (only put on 4 0z in a month) and Ryan is 17lb 2 and a hlaf (so only put on half an oz in a month) I have to back and have them weighed in 2 weeks
Ryan is back at the hospital next week and I was hoping he would be discharged but with no weigth gain maybe thats not likely  

Ryan is being a real winge today - typical when DH wont be home and DH didn't take keys so he will be waking me up when he gets home  

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

i thought it was starnge that they hadn't changed everything on here as they usually do for halloween, thought we had got away with it but no such luck


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

So Bored as DH is out tonight  

I still have itchy rash that has now also appeared on my chest so i think I will go to the doctors tommorrow if i can get an appointment, I am already going to the dentist though  
I hate the dentist I have been able to go free since I became pregnant and my exemption runs out in december (boys due date) and its taken me till now to book an appointment   I have had since April 2006  

off to bed for me then

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Can't really stop. My mother is driving me nuts! We've just had the most pointless (and lengthy) discussion about Coronation St- I am losing the willl to live.

Try and get back later or tomorrow. Hope you're all OK.
Emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

YAY Deedee - we can't back out now!!!!

Poor you Emma! What was the pointless discussion? Just watched CS and I could slap that Gail!  , and as for DP.....

Lol

Afternoon tea starts at 3:00...

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma -   You sound exasperated already  

Deedee - Oh well done! That's set it in stone for all of us now then   I understand what you mean about telling people. Sometimes it's easier to tell a white lie than explain the whole story   My DH knows and that'll be it. I need to think of something to tell the parents though. Gosh, it it like being 15 all over again  

Polly - Damn it, I missed Corrie   I'm not a regular viewer but I really wanted to watch last nights episode . I'll have to check when it's on again.

Donna - I had it it my head that babies don't really put on alot of weight once they approach the year old stage   Hananh didn't gain hardly an ounce for 4 months - but then having said that this was when all the ear infection problems were rife   i thought weight gain sort of steadied itself at this stage. Who knows!?!?

Claire - Morning! How are you doing?

Marie - I DID IT!!!! I shall pm you in a mo and give you the full saga! 2 hours it took me last night, but I figured it out after your top tip  


I shall return after I've munched my way through a bacon buttie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Just had a thought if tea cost 3.45 (sorry I don't have a pound sign - long story) then how much will afternoon tea cost      

Think I need to buy some new shoes   goiong shopping on sunday to buy last bits and peices for teh boys so I will see what I can find

Callum and Ryan both eat loads so I am not tro worried as Ryan is so active, I do worry a little though as the hospital were thinking if discharging him this time but when we go back next week and they see that they may change there mind. I think babies are meant to tripple there birth weight by a year and they have both done that so who knows  

Still not feel great today so going to see if i can get a doctors appointment after the dentist - what a fun afternoon   I have a cold now but it really isn't that bad I shouldn't feel so rough as it the cold is only mild  

Emma, sorry mother is driving you mad - I am intriged as to what the discussion was about

Marie how was your halloween evening?

Hello claire if you are reading

I am sure Claire wont mind me sharing this, I emailed her yesterday she has started to take the metformin and still has to up the dosage but it is making her feel sick at the moment so I hop that improves for her. she is taking taking the af med's if af doesn't turn up tommorrow  
She isn't sure about teh meet but I am trying to change her mind  

Polly, deedee good morning to you

Right must get dressed, when i really want to snuggle on the sofa

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - sorry you're feeling rotten today. Good Luck at the Dr's!

I'm off to Newquay tomorrow morning - early! so this is my last post until next Tuesday. Hope you all have a good weekend  

P.S - Went to the house yesterday and I have flooring in the conservatory and half a kitchen   

Kitchen will be finished by tomorrow and they start all the tiling on Monday!

We're going home girls!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Annie,

Glad things are coming together with your house, when do you think you will move back?

Boys are so grumpy today and driving m mad

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

We're aiming for the end of the month Donna. We're going to take our time and move things back gradually.

My Boss has kindly given me a couple of days off when the time comes so I can get a lot of it done it peace! I shall book Hannah in at nursery for a whole day and get us home!

The whole upstairs needs cleaning. Everything smells musty. Hannah's wadrobe needs emptying as she went into another stage clothing while we've been out, all the stuff I rescued from downstairs needs putting back in it's rightful home, all the kitchen utensils need putting back and then all the stuff we have at the rental house has to come back.

I think it's going to take at least a week to have us transferred back and fully organised. 

But I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

sounds very stressful and theres me moaning about my house for the boys party  

If anyone can do it you can though, good of your boss to give you time off - is that out of kindness or is it annual leave

Enjoy tommorrow sounds fab


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Shockingly - out of goodness  

You moan away about your boys party Donna. One girls party is another girls moving home or another girls Mother coming to stay - all still equals the same thing - STRESS!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

HA HA   Your right


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - fab news that you will be moving home so soon. Have a great time in Newquay. Looks like you'll have lovely weather.

Donna - try and persuade Claire to come. She can aways come incognito, poke her head round the door, and run a mile if she doesn't like the look of us. 
Hope the boys are less grumpy now.
Did you get a doctor's appointment?

The pointless Corrie discussion wasn't even about the plot. Both parents got stroppy when I made dinner for 10 minutes after it started (after I'd already explained at long and tedious length that I was going to record it to watch afterwards). I practically had to drag them to the table, where we ate in near silence with a heavy air of sulking (remind me who is the parent here?). After dinner I suggested we watch Corrie, go to turn it on, but it isn't there. Cue lots of comments from my mother about how we should have watched it properly the first time. After fiddling with buttons for ages, my father pipes up how he'd switched the dvd player/hard drive thingy off when he came to eat, so it hadn't recorded.
This was the end of the world, it seems. I tried to console them with the thought of repeats on itv2, but this was unacceptable, because I couldn't assure them of what day and time. Me saying it was only a tv programme didn't seem to help. My mother still doesn't believe that itv2 exists anyway.
Then I looked on the internet and told them what had happened, and got in trouble for ruining the surprise.

Arrgggggghhhhh!

Got to dash. They're returning.
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

sorry Emma but thats sound sso funny, have they managed to watch corrie yet?

Been to the dentist and now have mouth/tooth ache from all the poking about  I have to go back on monday for 2 fillings 
I also got a doc appointment and he said I have a flu like viral infection and I just have to ride it out - if I get any new symptoms then I should go back  

I have made a chilli for dinner but it doesn't look that nice so I hope ti tastes better

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma - are we related? Do we have the same parents? Are you my longlost sister LMAO at the whole Corrie situation. if I don't want to have a long conversation with my parents, the best time to ring is X mins before corrie, then I know how long it will be  . Actually, we don't have the same parents, my dad would NEVER have admitted that he was to blame. 

Donna, poor you.  well, you have a month to get better, we are not going to have ANY MORE drop outs. I'm sure that Claire will feel well enough to come along by then, as well.

Afternoon tea (which looked amazingly substantial) is £19.95. I thought overall, that was pretty good value.

Annie, wonderful news about moving back soon. 


Hi Claire, Hi Deedee, Hi Marie

Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hello all,

Polly- Do you want me to bring you some Tayto cheese and onion?   Could you PM me the hotel website so I can have a nosey?

Emma I was in stitches when reading about he whole corrie saga- sorry! 

Donna- You poor thing, its that horrible time of year when all sorts of bugs are going around. Im overdosing on vitamin c daily to try and stave  off the flu. Fillings- EEEK!!! You are a braver woman than me, I HATE the dentist.

Claire- It would be sooo great if you could come to the meet. Let us know how you are doing. Has AF arrived yet? Did you take any meds yet?

Annie-You are going home- YAY! Will you have anyone to give you a hand cleaning/ unpacking?

We bought in a lot of yummy halloween treats this year as last year I made a little boy cry by giving him a mandarin orange and some monkey nuts. What do you know?- NO trick or treaters so DH and I are scoffing it all. I don't remember drumsticks being so chewy.......

xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Watch your teeth on that drumstick Deedee otherwise I wont be the only one at the dentist  

I am keeping myself dosed up and I am feeling better today just need some sleep as I haven't slept properly all week   boys have woken up with runny noses and are not to happy so I assuming they are coming down with something to  

Its my nieces birthday today (not that her present has arrived) so we are off round there tonight not for long and I am hoping boys will sleep in the buggy in SIL room but we will see  

   20 quid for afternoon tea   well you can all tell i'm a tight ass    as this is a special occassion I will allow the price and enjoy  

Emma how are you today? anymore installments from the parents

I haven't had an email back from claire yet and I don't want to be to pushy so I will email her over the weeked to see if AF arrived and see how she is

Annie hope your having fun today

Polly good morning to you

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

First up, Annie and Marie I am so sorry I haven't wished you both a Happy Birthday (in fact Marie, I'm not sure if I've missed yours or not ) so  albeit late.

Donna, sorry about the dentist and the flu virus, people are dropping like flies here too.  I'm sure you'll feel better in a few days and it's a chance to be snuggly at home.

Hi everyone else.  I will read back again at your posts and do some personals later if workload allows.

I have been taking the metformin since Monday and have been feeling very sick and even though now I feel a little better I have no appetite to speak of, most unlike me.  I'm dreading doubling the dose on Monday next week.  I'm supposed to take the af inducer if the met doesn't get it going after a week so I guess I take that Sunday for 7 days.  I also had blood tests but haven't had the nerve to text the consultant for the results yet, as I'm terrified that there is more bad news coming.  The pcos wasn't expected at all, I thought if anything it was other things so the fear that they are still there won't go.  I'm also dreading having to have my tubes checked in two cycles time.  As Donna and Annie know I am also fed up that I've had to change my diet (no chocolate or sugary things, no white bread/rice/pasta, and on these tabs for now, no alcohol either), but I feel  about that because there are millions of people much worse off in the world than me and I feel so selfish.

Anyway, glad to see you're all well.  My fighting spirit is surfacing slowly but surely.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Yea glad to have you back Claire,

I am sure you will feel better once your body gets used tp the meds and the stress of it all probably isn't helping you appitite either.
My dad is diabetic and takes metformin and he had a few problems at the start but is fine now  
Text your consultant hun, putting it off wont change the result and it may even be good news eh    

Where do you stand with the meet? I do hope you will be coming. 20 quid afternoon tea how can you refuse   

Don't think about having your tubes checked deal with one month at a time - you may not even need to have that done also try not to worry about them finding anything else. all your symptoms match the diagnosis you have had so hopefulyl there isn't anything else lerking in the back ground

Anyway glad you are back with us

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone, if there is anyone there  

I am bored today, was meant to be seeing a friend but she has cancelled so I am at a loose end now.
I feel grumpy now


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Just saying hi, Donna, to keep you company! If you really don't know what to do with yourself, feel free to come round to do my filing! 

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Do you know what Polly if I was nearer I would.

It is so frustrating becasue I have loads I could be doing but I can't do it with the boys around 
Becasue I had a friend coming over DH took teh car this mornign so I can't really go further than the local shops 

I'll see how the boys are after lunch and decide


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry you're bored Donna.  I too have a filing pile that could do with some attention...

I texted the consultant.  He's just called me back to say that the blood tests confirm the PCOS and that my FSH levels are fine (7) which is a relief as I was really worried about that (whereas my LH is higher giving a confirmation on the PCOS diagnosis).  I'm going to start the witch inducer next and then onto Clomid, then call him on cd6 or 7 to arrange a scan on cd10 or 11.   Meanwhile, DH has a gps appointment to ask for a sperm analysis so that's the next hurdle.  I've taken to going for brisk walks at lunchtime to lose any extra lbs hanging about and have started my new diet.    As my dad 'kindly' said the other day, I'm not fat but I'm not thin either... 

Have just booked a haircut and highlights 10th November so that I can come to the meet and looking half presentable......

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah Claire you are coming    so glad

I didn't find clomid that bad so I am hoping you wont either, glad your results were ok and nothing else was found.
Its onwards and upwards now, yes you have PCOS but it is being delt with and you will cross this hurdle    

Have you posted on the PCOS forum?

Put both boys down for a sleep even though Ryan had one before lunch, there are not 100%bless um. They enjoyed there vegetable soup for lunch though  

Claire I have been going to aerobics once a week as I need to loose a few punds, I really want to diet but never seem to start  

Going to have a chill while boys sleep then maybe out to the shops when they wake up or the park if its not to cold

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- Im so glad you are back with us and that your fighting spirit is resurfacing 
Thats great news that you will be coming to the meet too- it wouldn't be right if we weren't all there- Marie don't worry the next one will be in the US for sure!!

Ive never taken metformin or clomid so can't offer any advice there Im  afraid. It is odd that your AF still hasn't arrived, have you done a test recently? (sorry, this just sounds like my situation all over again!) What cycle day are you on now?

I know this is hard for you with so many hurdles to get over but you can do this and we are here for you every step of the way. 


I went a bit crazy in H&M yesterday and now feel guilty   oh, forgot to say that we got photos taken last week of Hannah , me and DH. We are going tomorrow to pick the ones we want (if any). I pondered over what to dress everyone in and decided on jeans and white vest top for me, jeans and white T-shirt for DH and denim dungarees and white top for H. Im now thinking she will look like a boy and wondering why on earth I didnt put her in pink or a bright colour? I'm hoping they can maybe do some computer wizardry and change the colour of Hannah's top 

Nothing much planned for the weekend. H is going to her nana's tomorrow night while DH and I go to the cinema and for something to eat. The rest of the time will be filled with cleaning, washing and tidying so that H can mess it all up again!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm definitely not pregnant, the consultant confirmed that on the scan.  I think it's just that the PCOS is surfacing after being hidden while on the pill, and my cycles were becoming more erratic, so I think that is all this is.  The consultant didn't seem concerned, he seemed to think it was normal. 

I think aerobics and/or yoga will be a must!  Mind you my appetite is so low I will prob lose weight that way. 

Deedee, will you be scanning the pics so we can all see?!?

We're doing DIY this weekend, house is so close to completion.

Meant to say, I agreed with Polly's comments about Corrie .  Poor Sarah too, who was wearing the same wedding dress as me! (only reason I watched it!) 

x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Great news that you are joining us Claire. Everything seems to be going well for you - got a diagnosis, got a plan - excellent!

Deedee - are you having the photos done at Venture? We had some done a while ago,. and have a voucher to go again - taking stepkids and grandson 

Back to the grindstone.....

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Deedee I hope we will be seeing the pics, that reminds me we had some done when the boys were boys were 5 months that I don't think I sent you guys  
We are having some done at christmas we did want them done for there birthday but the mobile studios (which are easier to get to) are all coming round in december so we will wait till then  

I just had to turn down some work tonighi as it is my nieces birthday, kind of wish I hadn't but oh well its done now

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

This day is dragging...

I've removed my fertilityfriend ticker as I am sick of looking at what silly cycle day I'm on!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh and two final things.  I'm on leave on Mon and Tues so if I don't get a chance to post in the next 4 days I haven't gone AWOL again! 

Secondly, it's about time we had another Friday afternoon dance, it's been too long.

                               
x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Yea we have our Claire back             

We hav missed our friday dances

Enjoy your days off Claire, I prescribe lots of pampering and some tlc from DH  

Boys just having tea then its time to hit the shops and meet Dh from work befroe going to SIL's

Oh and I have booked in with SIL to have my hair done before the meet to  

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Donna- Scanning sounds awfully complicated but we have just got a new printer which I believe scans aswell so I'll give it a go.

Claire- That is good that the cons isn't too concerned. Mine was the same, I had a feeling she saw lots of women like me and knew exactly what would sort me out. I think once you get your cycles regulated and ovulation kickstarted it will be all systems go  BTW, I thought Sarah's dress in Corrie was beautiful, Im sure you looked absulutely gorgeous on your day!

Polly- No we didnt go to Venture although have a voucher for there also. We just went to a local place that has a good reputation and is well priced.

PS We have a mouse! - in the bathroom of all places  DH has bought every possible rodent capture device you can buy and is on the case.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

I can't sleep.  Went to see my GP about it today but I have to give it another week before he'l prescribe anything.

Claire - great to see the Friday dance again! So glad you are going to come after all. 

Polly - are those Venture photos very expensive? 

So now not only do I have to worry about what to wear for this meet up, but I have to have my hair done too. 

Parents leave tomorrow. They have been brilliant with Will, but I am exhausted now. I saw the mw today and bump2 is too big, apparently. I have to go to the hospital next week for scans and tests to find out what is going on. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. Going to find a fireworks display to go to. 
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

morning all,

I should have kept you company this morning as I was up at then too   Well actually I was hope every hour with Callum he is really poorly, I thought he may have croup and called teh emergency doc who told us to bring him in to see hom at the hospital this morning. So Dh took him and he has a viral infection and has been given some medicine - I don't know what yet though as DH couldn't read the writting  if he is no better on monday we have to take him back to the gp.
He was fine when he went to bed but got worse and worse through teh night and has a really chesty bark of a cough.

Emma, could big bump just mean big baby? have you been tested for diabites? as that casues big babies doesn't it?
When are you going to be checked? hope all is ok  
Glad you will have your house back on soon bet Will has loved having them stay though.

Deedee scanning is really simple - honest

So tired today and typical Ryan had a really good night and got up later than normal but of course we didn't benefit from it   he is now bouncing round the room full of the joys    Bless

Hope eveyone has a nice weekend, We were goign in to town shopping tommorrow but not so sure now

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - poor little Callum. Hope he feels better soon. Is it something Ryan will catch from him? Annie is the croup expert, isn't she.

Going to be checked on Thursday. MW said it could be diabetes, but there was some doubt because there was no trace of glucose in my uine (sorry tmi). May just be a big baby or inaccurate measuring. At the moment no2 is the size for 31/32 weeks, and off the 'normal' scale.  People keep telling me lately that I'm big, and it seems they are right.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

OK, I am not getting my hair done (because there is nothing that can _be_ done with it lol!) and I am wearing my usual uniform of black trousers/jeans of some kind, and a knitty kind of top of some kind. That's it. Oh, and probably my wildly unfashionable pointy boots cos I feel great in them.

Emma, do you think that you might be further along than you thought? Is that possible? Is the not sleeping because you aren't comfortable, or some other thing? I am usually awake from about 3 to about 5:30 or so, and have been since around June. For me, it is partly about work I think, as I lie awake and worry about all the things that I am not getting done. Then I lie there and tell myself to either get up and do something, or go to sleep. All my surefire tricks for nodding off have stopped working. The problem is not that I can't get to sleep, but that I can't stay asleep.  and then I can't get to sleep. I am in the office today trying to have a catch up day, so hopefully that might help tonight. 

Donna, hope you get a better night with Callum tonight.

Venture photos: yes they are! They hook you in with a great offer, and then you can't help but order more and bigger. But they do take great photos.

Right, no point spending a Saturday in the office just talking to you lot - gotta make the most of it!

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

it turned put not to be croup in the ned anyway and just a viral infection he looks very sorry for himself and pale   I'm pleased to say though that he is still eating for england 
DH didn't ask the doctor but I am guessing Ryan could catch it so we will have to wait and see, Ryan already had a cold though so maybe thats all he will get.

Polly I am going for something smart/casual also which will also be made up from black trousers or jeans. I am only getting my hair done becasue it needs cutting anyway I usually put it off till I have a special occasion becasue I hate having it done - so bingo a special occasion
you ignored my pm      

Hope you have a productive day in the office.

Emma, is midwife concerned then? try not to worry, could maybe the way the baby is laying effect the size of bump?

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes, Donna, I ignored your message!! Like I say, there is not much to be done with my hair, and I hate shopping for clothes - so there!!!   Sticking with Plan A!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

ok ok it was just a thought. I just feel a bit bad thast all  

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Why? It's my pleasure, and you can't deny me it!!!  

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - I hope tonight is better for you (and the boys).

I will be wearing black trousers and a top too.

Polly - hope you're not still in the office. If what you describe as wildly unfashionable pointy boots are the very heeled ones I've seen then a) they're not wildly unfashionable and b) they're rather striking and sexy IMO.
3-5 is my sleepless time too. I'm not uncomfortable, just unable to switch off from my thoughts and sleep. I'm not fretting about anything in particular, but every little thing seems like a big deal at that time of night.

There is no doubt at all about my dates of conception. No2 was the result of my holiday at the start of May, and there was no [ahem] action for many weeks before that. I must stop googling as I keep finding all sorts of things that could be wrong.

Dinner time now
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma try not to worry I am sure it will all be fine  

I am hoping I wont be up tonight but if I am prehaps we could all meet on here at 3am  , no I hope you both have some sleep tonight

Anybody watching xfactor? what is wrong with the brother and sister? the are seriously odd

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Am I the only person in the country who has never watched the x factor?


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

No Emma there are at least two of us. The X-Factor is my idea of TV hell. 

The photos are FAB, we are so impressed with them. We've ordered one brilliant one of H as a canvas and are deciding what else to order- it's soooo hard to choose! (They'll make good 'C word' pressies as well)

The mouse has turned into mice as two were spotted in the kitchen last night. They scuttled behind the cooker and haven't been seen since 

just a quickie, Ill be back later for personals

D


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

No, you aren't Emma!

Love
Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Our posts crossed Deedee....so that makes three of us. I'll watch stuff like the Apprentice, and Dragons Den, and I quite liked the Restaurant, and I can't tell you why I will watch that, and not Xfactor or that Gordon Ramsey thing. Hmmm

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening everyone,

Looks like I watch X factor alone then  

Callum slept really well last night - probably helped by the 2 spoons of calpol   (well he is nearly 1) and although he isn't himself he seems better today. He has a rash though bless him, but that is a symptom of teh viral infection
Ryan on the other hand was up all night last night   so DH and I are shattered. I don't think Ryan has the viral infection (although I guess he could have) seems like a really bad cold. put him to bed tonight with cough medicine and 2 spoons of calpol, Callum had his med's from teh doc (which is drowsey) and 2 spoons of calpol, I am determind that they shall have a goods nights sleep.


Just had a nice healthy chicken salad for dinner then ruind it by having Banana and custard with a chocolate brownie   

Hope everyone had a nice weekend

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Ooooooh, I want banana and custard!

Had a very lazy day today. We didn't go anywhere or do anything for most of it (lazed around playing with toys and reading the papers, depending on the person), then went to a fab fireworks display this evening (in Harpenden, Polly and Claire). Will loved it. We somehow managed to get our car stuck in a ditch, which was a bit hairy for a moment, but lots of huge rugby players gave us a push to get it out! It took about 9 of them I think. 

Early night for me,
Emma, xxx
p.s. actually slept ok last night. Hope tonight is the same.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Boys slept really well last night Ryan woke for is bottle at 4 but then slept till 6am and Callum slept till about 6.15 when he had a bottle and got up   they went to bed early to so it was fantastic for tehm I hope it continues like that - but then maybe it was the calpol knocking them out
DH and I still didn't sleep well though becasue we were on edge waiting for them to wake up at every little noise they made 
Trying to get them to have a little nap now but they are resisting  

Annie how was your weekend?

Emma when are you going to the hospital?

Hello Claire I hope you have a nice couple of days off work? - christmas shopping?  

Polly did you get lots of work done? did it help ypur sleep?

Marie how are you? you have been quiet? all ok?

hiya Deedee

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Donna - glad the boys had a better night. 

Hospital is on Thursday. 

Been at our art class this morning, then shopping. It is lovely to have the house back to myself.

Nothing exciting to report from here.
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Wheres Annie  

nothing much to report here either, I was going canvasing today but I cancelled as boys still not 100% my mum still came over becasue I have dentist at 4  
I have been productive though and I have put all the paty bags together, Its getting so close now I am so excited

Hope everyone is well

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!!!

My, my you;ve been a bunch of chatterboxes in my absence! Does that suggest I dominate the converation usually  

We had a fab weekend away! It was a little on the tiring side trying to keep Hannah and her boyfriend A) entertained &  B) from fighting with each other! They're like Brother & Sister. One minute giving each other kisses and rolling around on the floor together and the next slapping or pushing each other   I think between them they spent a day on the naughty step  

How funny that you've been speaking about hair. I had mine dyed back to brown on Thursday night and was thinking what great timing it was to have had it done before the meet. So please don't look out for a blonde Annie, I am a brunette again!!!

and I have nooo idea what to wear yet. I'm starting to panic!

Donna - I'm an avid X-Factor watcher!! How can you not like Same Difference?!?! They're brilliant! Cheesey is just perfect for me! 
The boys birthday is really starting to come around fast now! How exciting!
Sorry they've not been well. Hannah developed a nasty cough at the weekend and all those croup memories came flooding back. I'm glad Ryan didn't have it in the end because it's EVIL!!!!

Emma - Sorry, I laughed at the Corrie saga too   Gotta love the Parents haven't we!!!

Try not to worry about Master Daff 2. Bumps have a habit of not conforming to standard sizes it seems. I've had friends who have been classed too big or too small and everything was actually as it should be. I'm sure Thursday will confirm this  

Deedee - Looking forward to seeing some piccies of Hannah. We had some done when Hannah1 was 5 months old and was really pleased with them. I've got another "shoot" booked for early next year with my 3 oldest friends and their babies. Now we've all got 1 each! + Hannah has her first school photos on Thursday! Praying she will let me put pigtails in her hair otherwise it's not going to be worth taking her! Her hair is very much at an in-between stage right now. Not baby short, but not a bob. Just a bloody mess!

Polly - I loooovvvve filing! If only you were closer I would have popped over and done it for you! No really, I would  


Claire - Really pleased to have you back with us and sounding alot more like your usual self. Have you had to start on the AF meds? Started doubling the metformin?


Marie - Hi!!!!



Right, I have got ooodles to do today. Desperately need to start making a list of who I need to buy Xmas pressies for and what to get them. Also need to start shopping around for a new washing machine, tumble dryer, freezer, T.V, DVD and a whole lot more.

It is going to be an absolute nightmare for me this next month. Not only do I have Xmas shopping to do, I also have to refurnish and move back to my house! aaaah!!!

BUT - I now have a kitchen - wooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

OMG, I have been away at a conference today, and expected to log on to loads of chat! What's been going on? 

Donna, was chatting to your "boss" today, Jacqueline Gold. Not how I would have imagined her at all! I didn't tell her your "builders story" though  !

Annie, great that stuff is moving on with your house, although it must be a bit of a pain making all those decisions about fridges etc so soon again.  lmao at you loving filing!

I'm exhausted now. Hopefully everyone will be more chatty tomorrow!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm here but too tired to be chatty. Back tomorrow.

Annie - glad you had such a good time at the weekend.

Emma, xxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hola amigas,

Cant stay long as Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares has just started. 

Annie- Glad you had a good time. I'd love to get away for a weekend.

Can anyone suggest a good city for a weekend break? Ive heard that Leeds and Manchester are good.

PS Polly that hotel looks AMAZING!!!!  Are we really meeting there? Should I wear my jewels and tiara?

Ok, Gordon calls-back soon

ddx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning! 

How are we all today?

I feel and look like hell this morning. Hannah has baby flu, which is right up there with man flu. We had a rotten night with her and as a result I ended up 20 minutes late for work this morning with bad hair, half a face of make-up and an outfit that I'm really not happy with  
Hannah's gone off to school but I have a feeling I might get a call to go and pick her up once the Calpol has worn off! 

On a lighter note, I went on some serious retail therapy last night. DH & I went to an electrical goods store and bought a T.V, DVD, Home Cinema System, Washing Machine, Tumble Dryer and a Freezer. The bill was enormous and the poor little kid on the checkout had to practically count the digits twice to say them right    He said he'd never seen a receipt so long  

Then we popped into Next and ordered some new furniture for the lounge which I'm really excited about  

I also settled the claim for our contents with the loss adjustor yesterday and was really pleased with the final figure we negotiated  

So some good news which was soon dampened when I popped into our house and saw that they hadn't done much yesterday and have installed the wrong fridge/freezer in the new kitchen - idiots! Last time the kitchen was installed it took 2 days. We're on about day 5 already this time and it's still not in! What the hell are they up to?!?!

I WANT TO GO HOME!!!!! 


Polly - Did you bag any freebies from Ms Gold?!?!

Deedee - I've heard good things about Edinburgh, Cardiff is really nice, Bath is gorgeous and hmmmm, where else can I think of. I'll come back to you! Oooh - Chester is a really lovely town and you could go to the races!

Emma/Donna/Marie/Claire - Morning!

Gotta go and share the gossip about a snotty e-mail we all received yesterday! Back in a bit x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning! 

X-factor - I agree with Donna, there IS something distinctly odd about that brother and sister.  I love the songs they do, don't get me wrong, I love cheese, but there is something not quite right...   BTW I don't usually watch it but my mum knows one of the contestants!

Emma, I googled a bit too about the baby being too big but I didn't find anything scary, it just seemed to say that some babies are bigger and some are smaller.  I'm sure it will be ok. 

Annie, sorry your kitchen isn't done.  If it's any help, ours was delivered in Feb/March and is only now being finished although that's because my dad is doing it, so I'd be delighted with 5 days!   Must be annoying though when you just want to get back home, but you're nearly there!  (and thanks for the pm)

Deedee, I've also heard good things about Edinburgh.  Can't comment on Cardiff as it's full of bad memories for me (where our family funerals tend to be).

Polly, hi.  Can you pm me which hotel as I missed that part of the conversation somewhere along the way... sorry. 

Donna, how exciting to be doing party bags! 

Yes I doubled the metformin on Monday and as a result am off sick feeling dodgy.   I started taking the af inducer on Sunday, I have to take it for 7 days then my af arrives 5-10 days later...  DH has been to the docs about his sperm analysis (bless him, he was so embarrassed) and has the necessary pot and forms.  I need to ring the hospital today and check what the procedure is as the gp wasn't sure.

Back later.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire sorry you are feeling rotton I am sure it will get better though 

Annie how annoying about the kitchen I am sure you can give them a kick up the bum though   sorry to hear that Hannah is ill boys are still not 100% this is te first time they have been really ill and my heart realy goes out to them, I am craving a full nights sleep though, having said that last night wasn't to bad so I shouldn't complain
How are Hannah ears? I hope thye are not effected

Polly, how great you meant my boss   I got a letter yesterday so I am in the top 20 party organisers for my area this month so quite chuffed I have been incited to the area meeting next week. ooohhhhh
Oh can I have the hotel details to please

Deedee haven't been on any city breadk sorry so I can't advice they only place I want to go to is ireland so I am not much help  

Emma how are you feeling?

Marie where are you?

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - sorry you are feeling poorly. It is all in a good cause though. I hope you're not going to do too much today. A big pile of magazines and some DVDs might help.

Donna - how are the cake plans coming along? Are you still planning to make one? Have you had any more practice runs.

Annie - your shopping spree sounds fun. They must have thought you were lottery winners.  Poor old Hannah - hope she feels better soon.

Deedee - I like Manchester and Leeds, but think Manchester has a lot more to do for a weekend. Would it be with or without a child? All the other suggestions are great too. 

Polly - hope today is less exhausting for you. Is your foot alright now?

Nothing much planned here today. Going to go and potter in the garden in a minute. It has been very neglected of late, and I have lots of clearing and planting to do.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon everyone,

Been to music this morning, Boys enjoyed ti but were quiter than normal, I hope they get better soon

Claire how you feeling?

Emma don't potter to much  

Annie did you get a phone call from nursery? I hope nursery took her mind off it and she feels better

I am still planning on making a cake - well 2 actually even if DH did suggest buy a couple to have on stand by   
I am making to chocolate sandwiches which will be sandwiched with fudge sauce (that I will also make) I am going to make one square cake and one round   Then I think I will ice the tops then write on them or I may just write directly onto the cake with the icing pens not sure yet
I decided not to have any more practices as I know I can make a simple sponge so it should be fine and the practice goes were just stressing me out
I will try the hedgehog next year  

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - sounds like there'll be no shortage of cake at the birthday party. 

I think I overdid things in the garden. Every bone in my body aches now. A long soak in the bath is called for.
Spent a fabulous afternoon sitting in a traffic jam  (big fire on the motorway near here). 

Got to go, dh just gtting home,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma you must look after yourself


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

So sorry I've been awall lately.  Just busy, busy as usual.  Today I am the birthday girl-waaah-29-OMG, I'm getting so old, pretty soon they'll be making plans to put me in a nursing home!  

Donna-mmm...the cake sounds delicious!  Be sure to take lots of pictures!  
Sorry to hear the boys are under the weather-poor little dolls.  

Annie-argh...stupid kitchen builder people! You need to do some butt   !  Lovely to hear of all the shopping though!  I'm sure you'll be back in your home before you know it.  
How's that little Sweetheart feeling?
Oh...so sorry I never got back to you re. your PM.  Congrats on finishing that secret level with the koopa outfit-you're fab!!!  Any luck w/W2?  That enemy is hard to do even when you're mushroom size Mario so I can't imagine trying to be mini-impossible!!!  
Guess what DH got me for Halloween?  The Gameboy Advance game, Paperboy and Rampage.  (Am not sure if you know that you can use Gameboy Advance games on the DS-but you can as there's another slot for them in the back-just FYI!!!).  The Paperboy is quite disappointing b/c the controls are really hard to use.  However Rampage is kinda fun.  I don't remember this game but it was cool nevertheless.  Then a little while ago I just got another GA game from my husband. It has the M&M chocolate candy guys in it and I think it's kind of like a Tetris game-not sure, haven't tried it yet.  I bet it will be really cute though-I collect those M&M guys.  

Emma-you are crazy Lady!  I can't imagine doing gardening with a bump!  It's hard enough without one!  Good luck w/everything tomorrow.

Claire-sorry you're feeing yucky Honey.  I'm so, so proud of you and very happy to hear we convinced you to go to the meet.  

Dee Dee-I want to see pics of that little darling!

Hi Polly!!!

Okay, I gotta run.  DH is waiting for me-we are going to my parents for a b-day dinner and stuff-yeah and yum!!!  

Love You All, try to be back tomorrow!
-(old) Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning Everyone,

 Marie even if it is late   how was your bday dinner? what did you have

Emma hope everything goes well today and youare resting  

Claire how are you feeling hun?

Hello Polly are you busy as usual   you work to hard 

Annie how are you? hows Hannah today?

Deedee come on where are these pictires   

Boys birthday outfits were delivered yesterday little shirts and troursers they will look so cute   I have just had to order them braces though as they are the right length but to big round the waist - like all there clothes

Just realised I have done a lot of   this monring  

Ryan is back at the hospital today for a review, hopefully he will be discahrged  

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning....

although I wish it wasn't. Another bad night with Lady H. She really is under the weather right now. I felt guilty making her get dressed and go to her Granny's this morning - but she perked up when she saw her.

I'm meant to be taking her to Nursery this afternoon to have her school picture taken,but I don't know if she'll be up to it and nor will she look that pretty with a river of snot flowing out her nostrils- ewwww!!! I was really looking forward to it aswell  

I don't know if I told you guys that she got discharged from the ENT clinic last week. Her glue ear aoppears to be gone for the time being. So, we took her off the antibiotics. I have a huge secret stash of the stuff at home though and it was really tempting to give her some last night. I need to learn not to rely on them though and she has to learn to fight off these things. So hard to see her suffering though

Donna - Good luck as the hospital today. Hope Ryan gets discharged

Emma - Naughty, naughty you doing gardening. Good Luck with the hospital today. Let us know how Master Daff 2 is.

Marie - Happy Birthday! Welcome to the last of your twenties - boo hoo!!! hope you had a lovely day.

Claire/Deedee/Polly - Morning.

Sorry, need to go and get something to wake me up. I am soooooo tired!

Bye for now x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Annie,

Sorry Hannah is so poorly, good news about her ear though - must be a huge relief 

Living room looks like a bomb site and its only 8:45   Callum has got EVERYTHING out bless him - but hes happy 

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Annie are you awake yet?

Claire are you still off work? I hope you feel better soon  

Emma I am not sure when your appointment was so lets us know when you get back

Heelo Marie and Polly

Deedee How are you?

Making an Irish stew for dinner, I haven't done it before but reciepe looked yummy

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - I love Irish stew. Perfect for autumn evenings. Hope Ryan's hospital appointment goes well (if you haven't already been).

Marie -   for yesterday! I got so carried away wishing you a happy birthday last week and forgot on the real day.    Hope the dinner was fun.

Annie - poor Hannah. Hope she makes it to the photo. You can wipe the snot off just as she is plonke in front of the camera.

Deedee, Claire, Polly -  

Just been to the hospital  and there is nothing to worry about, although it all seems very unscientific. The consultant measured me again and came up with the same size as the mw, then pondered things for a minutes remeasured, and decided it was a couple of cm smaller than his first attempt. He wrote 'large but not extremely large' in my notes, and is getting me back in a month's time for a scan. 

Lovely SIL has taken Will for the day. I was told that I'd have to wait around for ages, but didn't in the end. Off to collect him now, and to spend the rest of the day at her house. 

Have a good day everyone,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Annie- Poor Hannah! Snot and toddlers go hand in hand I think. Does she have a cold or is this connected to the ear thing? I was just reading in my 'baby bible' last night about ear infections in babies and why they get them- interesting stuff! Hannah2 has been lucky so far, although I do see her rubbing at her ears from time to time- think she may just be playing with them!

Emma- I really didn't know that being too big was a cause for concern. My worry was always being too small. Are they just going by bump measurements or have you been scanned? Im sure it's nothing at all to worry about. I think Polly asked this before but could your dates be wrong?


Marie- Happy belated birthday greetings!!!  And no more of this 'old' talk or I'll have to book a flight to the US and come over to  enjoy the rest of your twenties you lucky duck!

Donna-How is Ryan? have you thought of birthday pressies yet?

Claire- Are you still off work? How are you feeling?

polly- Hello 

I can't send any photos yet because I don't have any. We ordered the canvas last week and will collect it on Sat (might be tricky to scan it!) We'll get a contact sheet on Sat aswell so we can take our time and choose which prints we want. As soon as i get them I'll let you know- although could always bring contact sheet with me to meet. It's getting closer.......  

Hannah is getting more and more confident on her feet- her preferred method is still on all fours though.

PS Annie and Emma- Do Hannah and Will use a dummy?


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Just realised that Will and Hannah have the same top


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening,

Ryan was discharged  
He is still small but his development isn't effected so they were happy he doesn't need monitoring anymore  

Emma glad all was ok with you today, you should have put ypur feet up for a couple of hours before collected Will   SIL wouldn't have known that your weren't kept waiting  

Annie did you take Hannah for a nursery photo?

Deedee Ryan still has a dummy but it lives in his cot, I do take one out with us but it is only given to him when he is sleeping. Callum has never had a dummy  

Maire I hope your work loads lightens up soon, we miss you

Right going to put my feet up and watch the Bill

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Donna - great news that Ryan was discharged.  Must be a relief.

Deedee - so they do (the top)! Will has grown out of his now, but looked rather scrummy in it. I really must update that photo.

Will still has a dummy from time to time. I offer it to him if he seems troubled with teething in the night, or if he is having difficulty settling to sleep, but that is all. He loves them though. He has squirreled them away in all sorts of places, and occasionally finds them and sticks them in his mouth. I'm planning on stopping using them once he goes into a proper bed (if only I could find one - another story). Mind you, I suspect that if I offer no2 a dummy Will will take it out of their mouth for himself.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning.

Donna - Fab nwws that Ryan got discharged   I bet you were over the moon yesterday  
How did the Irish Stew turn out?

Emma - Glad everything went well at the hospital yesterday. It does seem a bit un-scientific. I thought they would have scanned you there and then? They seem to make it up as they go along sometimes  

Deedee - Hannah has a dummy for sleeping or should I say dummies! She has one in her mouth and one in each hand and then throughout the night she spits one out and replaces it with another. Quite amusing to watch   Then in the morning when I go in to her she stands up in her cot and hands them to me saying "ta" and we put them away til bed time again. 
I did let her have one yesterday afternoon though   She was so poorly and led on me for 2 hours solid. It was like having a newborn again - just a much heavier one  
Why do you ask? Are you thinking of getting rid of Hannah's?

Claire - How have you been feeling this week? Any sign of AF yet?

Polly - Morning!

Marie - Have you got Thanks Giving coming up soon? 

Hannah is still under the weather. She made it to the photo shoot in fine spirit and posed quite nicely.I'm not sure it was worth the effort. Looked a bit of a cheap and cheerful set up to me   It was later in the day when she just seemed to loose her spark again and just wanted cuddles. It was lovely to have her sit with me for so long, but it's not nice seeing her so lethargic  

She had a slightly better night, but we still had to get up to her a few times. DH & I are both a little   now  

Onto brighter things - my sofas are being delivered today     I am keeping everything crossed that they call me to meet them at the house when Lady H is not napping or eating. You know what's going to happen though hey  

I popped in yesterday to check on progress and was delighted to see they had someone in to start the painting.

It's starting to all come together.... hoorah!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie thats is great that things are moving along nicely, thats quick for the sofas didn't you only order them the other day? great service  
Do you know when you will be moving back?
How is Hannah today? the disturbed nights must be taking it out of her to

Callum seems chesty and stuffy again today- I thought he was getting better  

The Irish stew was nice although I used Beef instead of Lamb, Leeks instead of onion, started cooking it on the hob like teh reciepe btu my saucpan wasn't big enough so I put it in the caserole dish in teh oven so I am not sure I can really call it an Irish stew - it was yummy all the same though 

What are everyones pakns for teh weekend?

I am hopefully going to a friends today if I can get myself together  

Oh Callum is laying on me   he doesn't seem well

I have ulcers on my gums at the bottom and they are really uncomfortable  

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Donna, fab news that Ryan has been discharged!! 

Emma, really pleased it went well yesterday at the hospital, another relief!

Deedee, no idea re dummies!!

Morning Polly.

Marie, hope you'll be back with us soon. I also meant to ask about thanksgiving. And a huge *Happy birthday *  from me, sorry it's a bit late .   

Annie, so pleased you're almost back in your house! Hope the sofa turns up ok. We have a new tv coming today...

I'm back at work, feeling much better. Only one more dose increase to go, on Monday. I take the last af inducers tomorrow then af turns up I'm not sure when, I have read three different things which vary from a few days later to 10 days later so we'll see.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire,

Glad you are feeling better, hopefully your body is getting used to the medication now   Ltes hope AF arrives quickly so we can get this cycle underway     

Right ladies how do you disapline a 1 yr old? Callum is really beginning to try and test us everytime we leave the room teh is straight to teh computer and pulls everything down.
I came back from the tiolet to find they had opened a packet of pencils ( shouldn't really have been there) and drawn all over themselves  
they pull down everythign and screw all the printer paper up and eat it, it is mainly Callum that does it Ryan just follows becasue it looks fun.
I have tried telling him no and moving him away but he laughs and goes straight back when he thinks your not looking sometimes looking at me and laughing as he does  
I have resorted to a few tapped hands this mornign in dispair of nothing else to do but that didn't work either and I hate doing it  

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna -  that is a £1m question!!!

You're a far better Mum than me if you can figure it out. I tried the shouting No, I tried the being calm and now we've moved on to the naughty step which Hannah seems to think is a bit of a game. Still perservering with that one though.

We ordered the sofas about 5 weeks ago, so that was really good going!

Hannah woke up around 4 times in the night. She's still quite poorly, but was happy to go to her Granny's house today. We shall see! 

Claire - glad you're feeling a bit better. Hope AF turns up really soon so we can get cracking  

Right, I'm off home to wait for a phone call about the sofas. Can't wait to see them!

I'm hoping to get over to my house tomorrow to start putting things back in the kitchen and DH is home Sunday. 

Have a good weekend everyone xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I can't believe it's Friday already, that's what you get for being a sicknote I suppose! 

Ooh I love getting new furniture Annie, hope the sofa looks good!

Donna, no idea!  A friend of mine swears by the naughty step, but I can't be of more help than that. 

I forgot to say, DH went for another job last week, which he didn't get as they decided the role was wrong and are rewriting it, but when his manager found out DH was looking around he decided he didn't want to lose him and he's been promoted!   I'm still not mad keen on his employer but he's perked up a bit. 

I'm in the process of finding a pcos book to buy to find out what else I can do to help myself.  I have now cut out all white carbs and sugary things and am going for a brisk walk every lunchtime (it's becoming very boring) but I want to do more.  I think I should start up yoga again. 

Anyway happy weekend everyone.  We're tiling the conservatory floor and finishing the kitchen tiling, pluggin in the new all singing all dancing tv and I'm having my hair done.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

I had a great time at my friends house today boys loved playing with her 3yr old daughter and didn't sleep all day they went to bed nice and early tonight caseu they pooped 

Claire have you treid asking teh girls on here, or if you don't want to post just reading teh PCOS threads as I am sure there will be lots of usefull info on them.
Yoga soudns like a good idea, I have alwasy wanted to try that

Not much planned for the weekend here, I have aerobics tommorrow and then my mum is coming back with me to watch teh boys so I and maybe DH if he can finish work early are going to get cracking with teh tidyign and sorting for next week.
Its onyl a week away eeeekkkk I am so excited

Donna x x


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all your 'missing me' messages-you're all so sweet!
Unfortunately I have some sad news to share today.  My sweet little bunny of 9 years has passed away.  She was perfectly fine and normal Thursday and then when I came home from work yesterday she was just sitting very motionless and her heart was beating slow and when I pet her, she seemed to have a hard time keeping her eyes open.  We went out and came back and she was in the same spot acting the same and at that point I just knew.  I held her and kissed her and pet her and then this morning Stephen cryingly said she had passed.  We have both been   all morning.  I already asked God to take care of her last night but it's still very hard to know that she's not there any more.  She was such a good   . Rabbits are quiet and nervous by nature but despite that she was such a spunky thing.  She came out twice a week to run loose around the house and she never let my 3 cats bother her.  She was not afraid of them even though they were much bigger than her.  She made us all smile and will be greatly missed.  

So sorry I've been MIA lately.  I will definetely be back on later today or tomorrow to do personals.  I just can't right now.  

I love you all.  Thanks for being there and listening.
-Marie


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Marie, so sorry you have lost your bunny friend.  

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Marie - so sorry about your rabbit.  It must be heart-breaking. Pets really do become one of the family, don't they.

Claire - what a busy weekend. Hope you find some time to sit down and enjoy watching the new tv. Great news on dh's promotion!

Donna - no idea about discipline at all. If I tell Will off he either laughs at me or bursts into tears, then carries on doing it anyway.  

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. Nothing exciting happening here. Went to the park this morning, and having a lazy afternoon now.  I encouraged dh to go to a rugby match this afternoon as he is in an odd mood. He has a big thing happening at work in a few weeks time and is fretting about it. 
Going to continue my (so far fruitless) quest to find some bunk beds now. I even dreamt about them last night. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Marie- Im so sorry to hear about your bunny. Im an animal lover too, Id take in any waif and stray if I could but hate to see them suffering. Im sure he/she had a good life being pampered by you and DH and is now living it up in bunny heaven 

Claire- I had a few books on fertility in general but none solely on PCOS. They did cover PCOS quite a bit so Ill dig them out and pass on any useful advice. Congrats to your DH!

Annie- Great news about the house  I hope Hannah starts to feel better soon 

Donna- Good news about Ryan. Not long now until the birthday..... 

polly- Im still dreaming about that fab hotel. Wouldnt it be a shame if I missed my flight and had to stay there..... 

Emma- Good luck with the bunk bed quest and thanks for the dummy advice.

Hannah gets her dummy if she wakes during the night and sometimes during the day. I just worry that she has it too often and for too long


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Marie     so sorry about your bunny


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Did we all have a good weekend?


Donna - Did you manage to start the tidying up? Can't believe it's this week!

Emma - Bunk beds? Are these for the boys a bit further down the line.... or for you and DH  

Claire - How did you DIY go? Any luck finding the book you're after?

Marie - Aaww, so sorry about bunny. Spooky though - I have a rabbit too! Although she lives at my Mum's now. I sent her there when we were having the extension built and never brought her home. I can't give her the attention she needs anymore, so my Mum kindly adopted her! 
9 is an amazing age for a rabbit. You must have looked after her incredibly well. It's horrible loosing a pet as they are part of the family aren't they. Big hugs to you today x

Deedee - Don't worry about the dummy. Sounds to me like Hannah barely has it at all compared to some little people I know   

Polly - Morning!


We had a lovely weekend. The sofas arrived with the usual drama that seems to follow me around! After several attempts were finally put in place going via the back of the house and through the conservatory. Sounds fairly simple, but I shan't bore you with the full saga.

Hannah went to my Mum's for a while on Saturday and I went out and about purchasing saucepans, baking trays, pyrex dishes and all other kitchen items we lost in the flood. 

And then yesterday we did a roast dinner for some of our friends. Hannah went back downhill again yesterday afternoon after seeming to bounce back. She spent the whole afternoon whinging, moaning and crying while the other kids all played beautifully around her. I can only shake my head in exasperation when she does that...grrrr!!!! I'm just glad it was close friends who love her regardless  


Right - off for some brekkie. Back shortly x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Marie, so sorry to hear about your rabbit passing on. 

Deedee - thanks re the books.  I did have a look in our library but there's nothing of use there at all. 

Annie, how does the new furniture look?

Morning Polly, Emma, Donna.

Weekend was ok up to a point.  DH decided to go and see MIL who hasn't spoken to me since June and had made it up with DH before having some fit about something trivial a couple of months ago.  Anyway they are now 'speaking' again although she's made it clear she's very unhappy with him (about a series of either very trivial or entirely imagined things) and she told him that she hates me.   I am just reeling as I truly believe it is undeserved.  She's coming to our house on Saturday and what on earth am I supposed to do?  If I'm off with her, she'll take it out on DH, if I just take it then she's getting away with bullying me, if I say something about it she'll shout at me then storm off and we'll be back where we started.  DH has invited her again to Christmas dinner at ours and I'm dreading it.  I've always loved Xmas day and it's going to be so strained as my parents are deeply unhappy with her for her treatment of me and DH, and the other relatives of DHs have been told all sorts of nonsense about us, when I texted his cousin last week he didn't reply so clearly he's been told some nonsense about me too.  DH insists he wants everyone together but I keep pointing out that it's not going to be the great day he thinks it will be because of the circumstances.

I'm up to the three tablets a day now, but feeling quite unwell again, mostly dizzy but a little bit sick too.  I'm expecting it to pass in the next few days.  I took the last af inducers on Saturday so waiting to see what happens.  What if af doesn't come??

Anyway I've just been told that one of my consultants hasn't finished her project because of a family emergency and has just listed her conclusions in bullet point in an email to me rather than the written report I commissioned  so need to go and read the email and sort that out. 

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

I had a lovely weekedn tidying up and sorting things adn do feel a lot calmer about everything now  

Claire, I am sorry but I am really cross with your DH sorry if I am speaking out of turn and I don't want to upset you further but you are is wife yet he is not supporting you   I know its his mum but he is putting you in a very awkward position and heaping a huge amount of stress on to you which I don't think is fair with everything else you have happening at the moment   Sorry rant over.
If I were you I would have it out with MIL when she next comes over and to hell with the consquences - the women needs to be told  
She is really a horrible horrible person and knowing you as I do I know you wouldn't have done anything to deserve such nasty treatment and it makes me so angry 
I am sure AF will arrive try not to worry, I hope you feel better soon  

I did some more xmas shopping yesterday so I have my 3 nieces, MIL, and 2 SIL sorted now and I have a couple of bits for a couple of my nephews and Callum adn Ryan so I am quite please so far.
I wrapped the boys birthday presents last night and put batteries in all teh things that needed them - I am so excited

I wont be arounf much today as I am taking the boys to SIL then I am pick up my brother and taking him to hospital as he has to have an operation on his spine today as he has an abses (sp) on his lower back, the operation should take about 15min but he wont be able to drive after and he is having a genreal and quite panicky about ti so I said I would go with him

Annie sounds like house is really coming on  
Is Hannah any better today?

Mornign Marie, Polly, Emma and Deedee

OMG the meet is so close    

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

After a very long weekend, it is going to be a long, long day here. Will has a dreadful cold and cough and is quite out of sorts. Typical male, he is not one to suffer in silence. It means we can't go to any child activity things for a few days. Was just about to take him out food shopping - we have no food at all - when he fell asleep.  

Had the sad news this morning that one of MIL's dogs has died (the nicer of the two).  He has looked unwell for a while, so it was no great shock. I'll still miss him though.

Claire - I agree with Donna that dh should be more supportive of you in the MIL debacle. If she really must come for Christmas dinner I would bite your tongue and be as nice as you possibly can to her. It'll confuse her is she is looking for a fight. Will your parents be there too? Surely they would intervene if she said something out of order? 
Could you and dh have our own Christmas, just the two of you, on Christmas Eve or Boxing Day, to make up for this?
I knew there was a good reason why dh and I are so anti-social at Christmas. Family tensions plus alcohol are a recipe for disaster.

Annie - glad things are going great guns with the house. Hope Hannah is better soon.

I'm getting bunk beds because we only have 3 bedrooms, and I want the boys to share a room. I'm going to just use one of the beds for Will at the moment and add the other on at a later date. I want to get him settled into a proper bed before no2 arrives.

Donna - hope your brother's operation goes well. 

Polly, Deedee - Hello!

Suppose I should go and do something useful while Will sleeps.
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna, not at all, I said exactly that to him yesterday.  He agreed that he had let me down, but is still insisting on pursuing this dream of a Christmas that isn't going to happen no matter how he pushes for it.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello Again.

Claire - If AF doesn't appear by the time it should, you need to call your Consultant. They will probably have to prescribe another dose - sorry   I remember being told the same thing when I had to take it. My AF didn't arrive til the last minute, so don't worry. 
I'm so sorry you're being put in this awful situation because of the MIL - again. Why do some family members have to be so darn awkward!
DH sounds a little like me in the want to have the perfect Xmas. I try every year to please everyone. So far it's worked, but my Mum told me at the weekend that Grandad has suddenly taken a dislike to my MIL - after 13 years!!!! and is refusing to join us for Xmas. Usually I'd plead and try and make everyone happy. I just told my Mum to pass on "shove it then" to my Grandparents and the advice that they can spend Xmas alone if they can't bring themselves to sit through one measley Christmas dinner. Honestly  
I really don't know how on earth you can begin to resolve things for everyone this year. You're really stuck in the middle. It obviously means alot to DH   But nor would I easily be able to welcome the woman into my home for Xmas when every other day of the year she "hates" me. 

Emma - I see where you're going with the bunk beds now. Makes perfect sense! Did you want to keep your 3rd bedroom as a guest room for visiting relatives?
Sorry Will's poorly. This viral thing must be doing the rounds at the moment. Hannah was absolutely full of it last week.

Donna - hope all goes ok for your Brother today x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- This situation with MIL sounds absolutely horrible! Are you happy not ever having to speak to this woman or would you like to maintain some sort of relationship? If it's the former I would tell your DH how you feel and that having to cater for someone who 'hates' you  is not how you intend to spend Xmas. This is your first Xmas as a married couple and you should spend it in a way that makes you BOTH happy. Im sure DH would understand if you sat him down and explained it to him. Have you always spent Xmas with your in-laws or are there any other options?

If you do want to maintain contact with MIL (although I must say I would find it hard myself) I think you really do have to talk to her without DH being there. Try not to react to her hostility as this is obviously what she wants as she seems to thrive on animosity. If you stay calm and in control she will have no-one to fight with only herself. At least by initiating trying to sort things out you can say that you have done your bit and the rest is up to her. Is she the type of person that you could have a mature conversation with?

Spending Xmas in the company of this woman is definately not what you should be doing but if you feel there is no way you can escape her you must try to make the situation as tolerable as possible for YOURSELF.

Is it any wonder I don't like the 'C' word??


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Just a quickie from me. I have a (slight) problem with the meet-up. I'm still coming, but am going to have to leave quite early (about 4.30ish). Dh has a Very Important Work Thing (can't say too much about it for the moment) that evening, so I have to get back to relieve him of Will and give him a lift somewhere. It was supposed to be 2 weeks later but the powers that be have changed the date and he has no choice but to go along with it.

Sorry about that.  

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

Emma - That's a shame, but can't be helped. As long as we still get to see you  

Deedee - Very well put  

Claire - How are you feeling today?

Donna/Polly - Morning!

Marie - Good night!


Nothing much to report here. I popped to the house yet again yesterday. I can't seem to stay away! They've painted my hallway now, but the colour doesn't look as I hoped it would. It's a bit more of a minty green rather than a sage. I think the painter has got the wrong colour, but he swore it was the one I asked for. I can't be bothered to argue at this point. I just want to go home! If I hate it that much I'll change it myself later. It's not like they've painted it bright pink with orange spots!

Off for brekkie, back for everyone's news later x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Annie, absolutely, you can always change it later.  I'm always painting something one colour and wishing it was another!  Not long now until you're home! 

Emma, that really is a shame but at least you'll be there some of the time.  I'm still not sure where we're meeting except it sounds posh, can someone pm me??   Think I was AWOL during that conversation...

Donna, how did your brother's op go?  How's the birthday celebration planning going?

Marie, hope you're ok.  

Morning Polly.

Deedee, thanks for your post.  I didn't spend last Xmas with her, as she didn't invite me, but DH went for dinner.  I don't want her in my house at all TBH and I would be delighted to never set eyes on her again but I have to think of my DH, he needs to maintain relations with her as when things are bad he doesn't see his dad who his almost 76 and not in the best of health.  I've tried to have an adult conversation with her before when she refused to come to the wedding but she behaved like a 10 year old.  I don't think there is an answer because I genuinely think the woman is mentally unbalanced.  DH agrees and I know that his feelings towards her are on the whole very negative, he said he wished she was dead, but if he walks away from her he loses his only other relatives, his dad, cousin and uncle.   I don't want to spend Xmas day with her at any point, but more than that I don't want to subject my parents and brother to a Christmas meal with her as she is so awful.  But then I don't want to let DH down.  But above all, I want a bit of peace to focus on the other (far more important) things going on at the moment.

Speaking of which, we delivered DH's freshly produced  sample to the hospital this morning.  Takes 7-10 days and I have everything crossed we're not facing any other 'challenges' right now.  I also read the letter from the cons which says my af will arrive in 7-10 days so another week to go at least until the Clomid.   Goodness only knows what excuse I'm going to come up with at work to go for the follicle scan.   They already think I have a 'Friday' car! 

Back later. x


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Good morning my Sweet Ladies!  

Ha, it's so outrageous when I get to say that as it's not very often!  It's 5:15 here but I am awake.  It seems as though ever since we've gained that extra hour, my body has known it, know what I mean?!  

Claire-I'm sorry to hear of the X-mas dinner situation.  It's just awful things have to be that way.  It does however sound to me that she is just a rotten person and most likely mentally unstable.  With that being said, there's nothing you or DH can do to change the way she is, so as incredibly unfair and difficult as it may be, I think it's important for DH's sake to just grit your teeth and bare it.  It's almost like you have to treat her and think of her as a child or something, ya know?  Most of all, just don't let her get to you.  If you go in knowing she will act a certain way then there will be no expectations and therefore, no let downs.  I know I'm putting it so 'PC' like and I apologize for that as I know you are a sweet, sensitive person and she on the other hand has a cold heart.  I give you a lot of credit for being the bigger person and doing this for DH.  You know we are all here for you-even if you need to get away during dinner to vent!  
Hope you are feeling a little better today and looking forward to hearing of DH's   analysis and of  arrival (sounds very odd   !)
How's things been at work lately?  Have you still been listening to your IPOD?

Donna-can't believe the boys' party came so fast!  Now forgive me for being dumb  , but is it this week-end?!  So happy to hear you are feeling better about it and are excited and not nervous.  Did our organizational tips help you any?  Oh...and you...getting more and more X-mas shopping done-I'm so jealous!!!  
How did your brother make out yesterday?

Annie-sooo happy things are progressing in the house!!!  You will be back there before you know it!  I bet you've got everything packed up and ready to go except your daily necessities!  
How's that sweet little Hannah feeling?
Can't believe you had a bunny too-told you we are so alike!!! 

Dee Dee-when will we get to see the new pics of H2?!  

Good morning Polly!

Thank you all so much for your   s and sympathy regarding my bunny.  DH and I have still been   about her.  As I'm sure you all know, it's hard when you live day to day w/someone and one day they're not there any more.  That's probably the hardest part-just the fact that there's an empty spot where her cage was.    I am very thankful for her and the long life she had and the happiness she brought us though.  I know she will never be forgotten.  Here I go again   !

Okay, been meaning to ask this for some time.  For those of you who used dialators-did they ever 'do anything for you'?  DH seems to think if it rolls it around 'in there' it should feel good, but it doesn't-just the opposite actually.  If you girls felt the same-did 's' feel better?  I feel that we are at another stopping point.  We've gone through the dialators and it's come time for us to do the actual 'act' and it sounds much easier than it actually is.  I have to be propped up for DH to find 'the spot' and then DH has to 'stay w/it' as well.  It's quite daunting, ya know?  Any suggestions 

Since I haven't been on really since then-I have to tell you all what I got for my b-day!  First of all, I had my favorite Chinese food dinner that night w/my parents and DH.  I got some wonderful gifts from my girlfriends at work such as accessories for my bike, pink bakeware, Pooh & Hello Kitty pajamas and then from my family-lots of gift cards to my favorite stores-who doesn't love a shopping spree?!!!  Unfortunately my feelings did get a little hurt on my b-day though.  See, I have these two women who are my bosses and I get along absolutely fine w/them professionally but (maybe unbeknownest to them)-personally I don't like them.  While my real friends were gathered around my desk while I opened my gifts-they were both standing there criticizing me and the way I was brought up saying 'she doesn't know how to ride a bike?' and 'oh, she doesn't know how to swim either'.  They are literally fat, rotten 8itches and on top of that (not to sound like a baby but) neither one of them got me any sort of cake (which one of my bosses made my other boss brownies for her b-day a week before and it's kind of a known thing w/in dept's that they make or buy something special) and also, a lot of times they will let you pick where to buy lunch from and buy you lunch and instead-they all went off to Chinese buffet and never even offered.  I thought that was pretty rotten but I just have to consider the source.  
One more thing about my b-day.  Guess who sent me something?-my Mexican computer tech friend, Al!!!  I had to laugh though   b/c all the girls were so jealous-especially those two!  He is a very sweet guy-just a shame he doesn't have a girlfriend.

Alright, I've chewed your ears of enough this morning-you're probably thinking-I wished she'd go back to bed!!!
Have a wonderful day!
Lot of   ,
Marie
P.S.-One more thing-yes, Thanksgiving is next Thursday already!  We are going to the in-laws for the meal-blah-but at least it's only a 3-day work week!!!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

We're having terrible internet connectios today! 

Marie, the dilators did nothing for me in that way, no matter what, although I didn't expect them to so didn't exactly experiment.  I was always just pleased that they went in and stayed in!  As for the 'act' itself, it's actually easier than the largest dilator because it's not as hard and clinical iykwim .  Oh and one of the girls here suggested I put a pillow under my bum to make it easier and I still do that to this day (I always use DHs  ).  I'd say just don't hurry yourselves and try and if it doesn't work the first time, ok, you will get closer the second time.  Look at how far you've come!  Believe it or not, this is the easiest - and best - bit. 

As for the women at work, .  I'm lucky in my current team as the girlies are all lovely but I have had similar experiences in the past.  Like my MIL, some people are just unpleasant I guess.  Sounds like you have plenty of true friends though not to be bothered by petty minded people.

Hope you enjoy your day after your early start!  

Annie, I forgot to ask, did you get the new HP dvd yesterday?  I didn't see it at the cinema, shock horror, but watched it last night and am ashamed to say I cried when Sirius died .  DH came in and was really alarmed to see my snivelling away, he thought something awful had happened. 

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Holy Crap Claire - I totally forgot about HP   How on earth did I allow that to happen   Well we haven't got a DVD player at the rental house so I might buy it as a Going Home treat and watch it on my brand new TV, DVD and Home Cinema System --- ohhh get me  


Speaking of the house - I went over there yesterday and am still really disappointed with the green in the hallway, but never mind. I can sort that later.

BUT! - they fitted the new ceramic hob and it is absolutely vile   My old one sat nicely in the work top and had a shiny silver trim. The one they put on looks like they've found a black piece of plastic and placed it on the worktop. I called the project manager immediately and said thank-you for cracking on, but I hate the hob! I drove straight over to the place where they got the kitchen to look at other possible options and they were all the same - gross!

So, called my Mum over to sit with Hannah and made a dash across town in peak traffic to get to MFI - where we originally got the kitchen. They didn't have the same as my old one anymore, but did have a similar one that is rather expensive. Tough luck for them though - that's what I want!

They've also tried putting in a really naff brand fridge/freezer so I need to call him back today and say I'll have a lovely Hotpoint one like last time thank-you very much! 

The cheek! Somethings I am just not willing to put up with. I like my gadgets far too much to compromise  

Sending you and DH lots of luck for the wiggly test  


Marie - Sending you a pm now. Lots of exciting Mario updates!

Morning everyone else. How are we all?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, I would have done the exact same thing re the hob and the fridge/freezer!  I bet your home is starting to look like a little palace! 

Morning everyone else.   No time for more, flippin' work meeting coming up.   Back later.

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

It really is Claire. I can't go over there anymore because it pains me to much to have to leave it and go back to the rental place. 

We're still on target for moving back at the end of the month and I am counting the days, hours, minutes and seconds!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I have some spotting - could this be af?!   Let's keep everything crossed...


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- Looks like this is it! now you can get started yippee 

Annie- Im sure you cant wait to get back home again. It must be lovely having evrything spanking new, your house will be like a show home. Not long now, hang in there!

Emma- Shame you have to leave early, but you are still coming and that's the main thing. 

I collected the canvas today and it is fab. Still deciding which of the other prints to get for us and for C word pressies. Really grey and miserable here today so H and I are cooped up indoors with Countdown and DOND


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Brothers op went very well thank you it was just a long day as we had to be at the hospital at 12pm but he didn't go to theatre till 4pm and wasn't brought back to teh ward till 6pm adn was discharged at 7.30 so by teh time we took his sick certificate to work and I dropped him hom I didn't get back till 8:30 and the biys were already in bed  
Ryan was very clingy yesterday and wouldn't let me leave his line of vision - bless him I think he was really worried I was going to leave again. I feel for him but his clingyness really should be settlying down now  

Marie, I never found the dilators did anything for me but after a while I got some vibrators and they are fab (still use them with dh now  ) I found they were great to use for teh trasition of using dilators to having sex

Party plans are coming on fine, finally tidying up tommorrow then Friday I am doing all the cooking and baking while DH takes the boys out for teh day  
There birthday day is saturday and the party is at 2pm   
I am just hoping there will be arguments, mu mum doesn't like FIL and had an argument with her sister in the summer that hasn't been resolved so hoping all will be fine on the day  

Emma, how are you?

Polly, where are you? hope your ok

Annie sound slike house is coming on a dream, apart from hob   how annoying

Better start dinner

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Can't be long. I'm in the middle of cooking. 

Claire - hope spotting is the start of af. Is it all systems go then?

Donna - glad brother's op went well. Glad the party preparations are coming on well. I bet everyone will put their differences aside for the sake of the twins.

Annie - how annoying about the hob, but sounds like all is going well otherwise.

Deedee - another DOND fan! I thought today's player was very foolish not to deal at £19,000.

Not much happening here. We've been confined the the house, pretty much, for what feels like forever. I took Will to the doctors yesterday adn he has a chest infection. He is on anti-biotics,and isn't himself, although he is a bit better today.

Got to dash,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

Good news! - I managed to get the hob and fridge/freezer situation sorted. They have ordered the ones I want and it shouldn't delay things too much   I have next Thursday off work and Hannah is going to nursery all day so I can start the big tidy, cleaning, moving back process and also wait around for deliveries. I was hoping to get carpet fitted the same day, but I'm not sure I can arrange it that quickly. Guess you can't have everything!

Claire - Oooh, any more progress overnight? Have we got a full flow AF now?!?! I hope so   And then on to that good old clomid... and a scan?


Deedee/Emma - We were sat in all afternoon too, watching DOND. I think I would have had a go at chasing the £250k at that point. Just a real shame it didn't go her way this time. 

Donna - Wow, can't believe it's on Saturday. Take lots of piccies for us! Where has the last year gone  

Polly/Marie - Morning!

I'm off to see Take That tonight   I am sooo excited, but I think it's going to be a really late night, followed by having to get up for work tomorrow   At least I am scheduled for my turn of a long lay in on Saturday.... DH is home and we're planning to do some of that C word shopping!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Shouldn't be here has have loads to do put thought I would pop on while DH is at the docs - I think he has a chest infection 

Today will be spent cleaning everywhere and tidying so we have more room as I am not sure how we will fit everybody in. I also need to clear off teh table in the kitchen that has become a dumping ground of late  

Claire how are you? did AF arrive?

Annie glad you got the kitchen sorted, they were probably trying to put cheaper ones in to make a few quid for themselves  
Have fun seeing Take that - so jealous although I did see them twice first time round  

Hello to everyone, back later on today

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Annie, I had no doubt that you would get the hob and fridge/freezer thing sorted!  Ooh, all steam ahead for moving back in!

Donna, glad your brother's op went well.  How exciting that it's only 2 days 'til the party!  I hope there will be pictures!

Emma, hope W is feeling better today...

Marie, how are things going, any progress?

Morning, Polly, morning Deedee.

Is anyone going to pm me where we are meeting?! 

Well not sure if I'm on cd1 or not... I've posted a question on the Clomid board hopefully will get a reply as it's very very light and not sure what to classify it as, but don't want to get it wrong...   Why is nothing straightforward .  Maybe it will become clearer later today.

xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - I was always told that CD1 is the first day of heavy flow red blood. So darn confusing isn't it   What cycle days are you meant to take Clomid? Is it 2-6? I messed up once and did 3-7 and the Consultant said it wasn't a problem. So if tomorrow you decide that today was CD1 , don't panic!

I am sending you a pm right now.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Well it's very red but I wouldn't have said it was flowing anywhere...   The last few afs have been very light, so not sure at all what to do.  I'm sure yesterday wasn't cd1 but I'm not sure about today...  The reply I had on the clomid board said it's the first day of fresh blood (which this is)...

I'm taking the clomid cds 2-6 inclusive, so I don't need to decide until tomorrow I suppose.

Thanks for the PM!  I know where that is! 

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Sounds like CD1 is today then Claire. Oooh we can start the clomid tomorrow. How fabulous! Is he starting you on a 50mg dose?.... and then what? A scan mid cycle to see if you ovulated?

Sorry, lots of questions. Just getting excited now it's all happening for you!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes 50mg along with 1500mg Metformin.  A scan I think cd10 or 11 (can't remember, it's on a bit of paper at home!) to see how the follicles are going, and he's asked me to have some opks for using after the scan if that part goes well.  Don't know if I will have to have a blood test later in the cycle or not (if so, hope it's less expensive than the first one!).

I've heard of some people being scanned every other day until they ovulate, hope that's not going to be the case with us as it costs £125 per scan and the pool will very quickly run dry at that rate. 

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello all,

Claire very excited that Af has arrived    
I couldn't pm you as I don't know hwere it is, Will someone pick me up from the station please?

Party preps are coming along nicely there a lots of odd things that can't be done till teh day which is very annoying but we are getting there none the less

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Donna I'm happy to pick you up if you let me know which station you're arriving at and the time of your train!

Still very light af. 

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thank you Claire,

I am coming into luton airport train station (which polly assures me is no where near the ariport  ) I think Deedee is getting a train to there to so maybe you could collect us both?

I will double check times and let you know, how will you know its me should I wear a Vag team name badge  

House all sorted, just need to buy and cook party food tommorrow and bake the cakes  

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

OMG! - I am soooo tired. BUT - OMG it was sooooooo worth it!

Take That were abso-flippin-lutely amazing! I had the best time last night. I think I had an aerobic work out with all the dancing and got a bit of a sore throat from all the singing. I felt like I had been warped back to being a 16 year old last night - just brilliant 

We had seats on the lower level, right in the middle where there was a platform directly to our right.... which Take That came and sang on for around half an hour. They were right there in front of me...aaaaahhhh!!!!!

OK, back to be a nearly 30 year old 

Donna - Wow! Wishing you all a fantastic party tomorrow. Enjoy every minute of this special occassion with your boys. Don't cry like I did when they sing Happy Birthday, the photos don't look pretty afterwards 

Have fun Ryan & Callum & Happy Birthday!!!!  

Claire - What's the latest on AF? Did you start the Clomid this morning? Look forward to the hot flashes - they're strong stuff! But having said that, I always felt like it was a sign they were doing their thing and embraced them like an old friend in the end   
Here's looking forward to CD10/11 and some good follicle news. Don't spose DH has heard back about his test results yet? 

Emma/Polly/Deedee/Marie - Morning! How are you all today?

Oooh - only 9 days til we meet - yipee!!!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Take That sounds fab Annie, glad you had a nice time. 

Donna, great that your almost ready for the big day! I'm sure I'll recognise you from your photos, or you will recognise me from mine!

Callum ~     *Happy Birthday!*

Ryan ~     *Happy Birthday!*

Marie, you're very quiet. Hope you're not feeling toooo down about the loss of your rabbit.  Hope things are going ok for you. 

Morning Deedee, Emma, Polly.

Well I remain confused about the cycle day as I've read that after 3pm it doesn't count until the following day and I can't decide if it was 'flow' or not by 3pm, as it's still quite light which is typical of me lately so I really don't know. If I do take the Clomid today I'm going to take it this evening so I can sleep through some of the side effects.

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Good idea Claire. Just go for it tonight and lets see what happens! 

Oooh, good news on the house front. Seems like everything apart from the kitchen tiles will be finished next week   I'm making a mad dash across town after work to desperately try and arrange carpet fitting asap and then.... I'M GOING HOME!!!!

I shall be at my house at 7.30am next Thursday with as much stuff as I can fit into the car and moving it all back.

I'm so excited!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Fab news Annie!  Hope you can get a carpet arranged asap.  I think our dining room one was in the shop 6 days after we ordered it and could have been fitted the day after if we'd wanted.

I meant to ask you, when you had your conservatory done, how long did it take for the floor to dry out so you could put the floor tiles down?

Grr.  We have a leaking radiator - badly.  I thought something just needed tightening but my dad has been to look this morning and can't fix it.  I have British Gas coming this afternoon, as it's filling up a bowl every 3 hours (poor DH had to keep getting up in the night to empty it ), hope they can fix it or it will be my turn tonight. 

Yes I have now decided that today is cd2 and that's that.  Why does everything with me have to be difficult or a drama?!   Will take pill no. 1 tonight.   Hopefully I can have the scan a week Saturday although not sure if my consultant works that day.

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh, I hope our carpet is as quick as that. Providing it is we're going home on Friday 30th! Wow - can't believe we have an actual day. I'm trying not to get too excited in case there is a problem with the carpet, but I can hope.

It's hard to say with our conservatory floor because it was the height of a very hot summer and we weren't living at the house to worry about it drying out for flooring to go down. If that makes sense? They did the conservatory and we didn't do any fixtures or fittings for a couple of months after. You might need to seek professional advice on that one - sorry.

and sorry to hear about the radiator, although it's a good lesson for DH in preperation for getting up with a newborn   hope all goes well with British Gas this arvo.

Well, I'm off now. Hope you have a lovely weekend and best of luck with the clomid.  


Donna - Once again, sending my love for tomorrow x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - fab news about the house! Have a great afternoon!

Claire - how annoying about the radiator. Hope you get it sorted.

Just passing through, and will be back properly later. I am fuming right now, angrier than a very, very angry thing! The delivery that wasn't delivered. Very dull really....


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Going to go home soon and relieve my parents from the wait in for the BG man.  Hope he doesn't run over time as we're going out for dinner!

Thanks Annie re the conservatory.  Our 'expert' told us 2-3 weeks but it was nowhere near dry then. 

Hope you all have a good weekend.  I'm just hoping I don't turn into a Clomid Nightmare!  Poor DH...


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I am very tired but still some bits to do

Cakes are made and look great I am very pleased with them

Thank you for the birthday wishes

Claire great news on AF (seems weird saying that) hope clomid is alright    

Back sunday

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - wishing the boys a very         for tomorrow. Hope you all have a wonderful day! Can't wait to see the photos.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thank you Emma

I will email you all the photos when I can - could you all pm me your email address please    I know I always ask but I forget to save them    

I have yours claire  

Off to bed now it will be a long but very happy day tommorrow  

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

to Callum and Ryan (sorry it's late!). Hope the celebrations went well.

Claire- How you feeling on the clomid?

Annie- You'll be back home again in no time- yippeeee!!

Emma- are you still ?

Hi Polly- where are you? are you busy with work?

Marie- Hi there 

H is now a fully fledged member of the walking club. We got her first shoes on Friday and there's no stopping her now.  

Had a pretty uneventful weekend- weather was terrible! Am i really flying to Luton next Sunday??


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello all,

Well done Hannah - is she walking unaided now?

Thank you for all teh birthday wishes we had a fab day yesterday and a great day today playing with all there new toys   real quality time

Boys were pooped and were in bed at 6:30
DH is home tommorrow so hoping for another fab day tommorrow

My mum got the bpys a pop up tunnel and tent thing which was great as it came out of the box and just 'popped' up the problem was getting it back in the box   I was twisting and foldin adn DH tried it must have taken over 30 min  

I can't believe my little boys are 1   I am so proud of them

     luton next sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DH is worried that I may have been grommed for 3 years and you are all actually going to attack me   he doesn't seriosly think that he is just worried about em going so far to meet people I don't know  

Hope everyone had a nice weekend
Polly - where are you?

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Good Morning!

I can't believe that this time next week I will be posting on here having met you all   I've done nothing but think about it all weekend! - what to wear, planning my morning getting ready, CD's for the car, route planner. I even had the most bizarre dream last night that Claire worked in my building and knew who I was all along   but she had dark hair!?!? I've got a severe case of the butterflies, but I also can't wait!

Donna - I'm so pleased you all had a good weekend. Tell us all about the party! 

Claire - How's has your first Clomid weekend been?

Deedee - Oh how exciting that Hannah is walking! Isn't it so much fun to see!

Polly - Hope you're not buried under a pile of work!

Marie - Morning! How are things Stateside?!?

I managed to get the carpet on order with the usual Annie dramas! Why doesn't anything just happen for me     now keeping everything crossed that it arrives really soon!

Off for brekkie, back later x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

I'm just crawling out from under! It has been a manic few weeks, but after today, it gets better! 

Sorry I missed birthday wishes for the boys Donna     . I'm glad they and you had such a good time  LMAO at your DH 

OK, got to go off and be intelligent today .

Ooooo - I can't wait for next week!

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Donna, so pleased you all have a good time at the birthday bash!  When will we see pics?!  Think my DH feels a little like yours about "stranger danger!"   Hopefully I won't look out of the window to find him hiding in the bushes checking up on me!

Annie, great that you've got a carpet ordered, hope it turns up quickly.  Oh, and I promise you that I do not work in your building!!   Hell of a commute, to start with!

Deedee, hooray for Hannah joining the Walking Club! 

Marie, you remain quiet.  I hope you're ok??

Morning Polly, Emma.

Well I have taken x3 Clomid now, all before bed, and I feel... nothing.  No different.  Is this right?  I have no side effects and no 'feelings', nada.  Been hassling DH about ringing up for an appt to get his SA results, and need to ring to arrange a scan tomorrow for day 10/11. 

Anyway back later.

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - That would be one heck of a commute   My dreams don't tend to consider the finer details. Goes to show I must have a wild imagination  

I don't think everyone necessarily gets symptoms with Clomid. Maybe you've got away with it or slept right through anything that was there! Poor DH, it must be so scary for him to make that call. My DH got really worked up when we went to get his results. Hope they're what we need to hear   Good luck getting the appointment. Let us know how everything is going


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Just a quicky as need to get ready to take the boys out for the day  

Claire don't worry about teh clomid you are one of the lucky ones who have no side effects - although If I remember i didn't either  not sure
DH just side it made me in teh mood, but I don't remeber

send email address and I will send piccies later

Bye for now

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello!

I'm getting so nervous about next weekend now, too. Please don't all look too glamorous and gorgeous. Choosing what to wear is easy - I've only got one even vaguely smart outfit that fits.  

Do we need to book anything or just turn up, or is it all taken care of and I missed that bit?

Donna - so glad the birthday celebrations went well. How was the cake?! I know what you mean baout those pop up things. We have one and I gave up trying to get it back into the box.

Deedee - well done to Hannah on the walking. Now the trouble really starts. 

Polly - how is being intelligent going?!

Strange kind of weekend here. I spent Saturday attempting to build bunk beds (realised I'd have to make the whole thing, not just one bunk because the bits wouldn't fit through the attic door). Eventually I admitted defeat and got dh to take over. Will is now out of a cot and in a proper bed. He's not a baby any more (although he looks tiny in a bed). 
Sunday involved arguing with MIL, dh and I being in a mood about MIL and how to handle her, and not much else. I've got the lurgy now, but hopefully it will clear up by the weekend.

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Emma - How did Will get on in his bed? Did he get in and out of it alot? I'm thinking about turning Hannah's cot into the cot bed in the New Year but I have reservations! Have you put a stair gate across his bedroom door?

Sorry you had troubles with MIL at the weekend. At least there's something nice to look forward to on this one - even though it is really scary!I have got serious butterflies    

I've picked out 3 potential outfits and hoping to find something amazingly slimming if I go late night shopping tomorrow.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - _please_ don't get anything slimming.

So far, so good with the bed. He didn't know what to do on the first night, and fell asleep on top of the duvet, but I popped him back underneath. Last night he slept in a normal position. I have a gate ready to put outside his door if need be, but I'm hoping to get away with out it. Mind you, people with more experience of these things tell me that it is on day 3 that it all goes wrong, so lets see what tonight brings..


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening,

I look horrible and fat in everything so I will just come looking fat next week    
I really need to start a diet my babies are 1 now so I can't keep saying that I have 'just' had a baby  

Did buy something to wear today but know I am not sure about it. don't think it is right for the occassion - its not really smart enough.

We have had a very busy day today and I am feeling a bit   now I feel a bit sick and have a funny head  

Ryan has a horrible cough that only appears at night I am sure he will be sick any minute  
The boys were meant to be having there injections on wednesday will him having a cough effect that?

Claire how are you? did you book your scan? did DH get his results?

Emma hope Will is good tonight - you may be one of the lucky ones
I hope to keep teh boys in cots for as long as I can as I know there will be trouble once they are in beds I am sure there will be to much playing and bed hopping going on

Playgroup tomorrow   they will sing haapy birthday to the boys 

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - if it is any consolation, I look fat and horrible too, and have 2 huge spots on my chin. I'm tempted to come wearing a paper bag over my head. (BTW I didn't lose any weight at all in the year between having Will and getting pg, and may even have put some on).

Hope you get a good night's sleep and feel better tomorrow.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Emma - Wow, sounds like Will has taken to a big boy bed really well. Long may it continue! I hope Hannah takes to it just as well in the New Year.
P.S - You're not fat. You're weeks away from having your second baby!!!!

Donna - I think the only thing that interferes with jabs is if they have had a high temperature. Have fun at Playschool today!

Well I'm not a happy bunny this morning. When I dropped Hannah at nursery this morning they informed me that she was bitten (for the 4th time) yesterday. I had a feeling this would happen. She used to get bitten alot when she was in the baby room and then it stopped. I had a feeling it was because the culprit had been moved on to the next age group room. Low and behold now Hannah is down there she's been bitten again  
I didn't have time this morning for a chat with the staff. I did ask them to find out if it's the same person who used to bite her in the baby room so we can talk about it when I pick her up. I'm trying to keep my cool about it as you never know - maybe Hannah antagonises this child and he/she retaliates by biting her? I need to make sure that Hannah isn't as much to blame before I jump off the deep end! 
Still - why are they not keeping an eye on my little girl and making sure these things don't happen?!?!

Things are still going well with the house - downstairs cloakroom has been fitted, last bit of skirting board is on, radiators to be put back in the next day or so. It is looking a bit bare in there though so DH and I thought it might look a bit better with another little person....   Yes, ladies - I'm getting back on the ttc rollercoaster. This will be my last AF and off we go again. I've been torturing myself for months trying to decide "when" to give it a go and we decided to just go for it in the end. It could take me ages, if at all so we best crack on. My cycles are just as irregular as before having Hannah so I'm sure it won't all be plain sailing - but we'll give it a go and see what happens. Wish me luck!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Just to add to the paperbag requirements, I have some huge spots on my neck right now (pcos symptoms apparently) which I don't expect to go by the weekend. 

Annie, that's great news, I bet you're pg in no time this time round.  The biting is not good!  Hopefully they'll have some more info for you when you go back later.

I don't have much time this morning, boss back from hols plus early meeting.

But just to say, after having no clomid symptoms, last night I watched My Boy Jack about Rudyard Kipling's son and I burst into tears part way through, and blubbed for ages, firstly about the programme but then about nothing at all.  It was awful for DH!  I also feel sick, no appetite and have a headache.   Grr.   Oh, and some spotting.  Next time I have no symptoms with something I will keep my mouth firmly .

Back later.

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire -    Oh bless you! Sounds like it's working it's magic though   any luck with getting a scan booked? Did DH call for his test results?!?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Enough of this fat talk! You will all look so slim next to me, and I don't give a stuff. (well I do, but only when I see photos of myself!!)

Totally worn out from being intelligent yesterday, and not really getting on with anything today. Desperately waiting for the snack van to arrive so I can get a cappucino!!! 

I will send a pm tonight with a round up of the details for Sunday - you know it all one way of another but I'll put it all together in one email.

Can't wait!!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Well, I'm obviously not that bothered about my size on sunday - I had a huge slab of birthday cake for breakfast  

Polly - Looking forward to my e-mail to confirm details. I'm all ready to rock and roll and really looking forward to my road trip. I haven't done one for ages! I love driving on long journeys singing along to my CD's and eating sweeties! 

Don't knacker yourself out too much for Sunday!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - you need one of those omelette sandwiches to go with the cappuccino.  Looking forward to the email.

Annie - I would definitely say something about the biting. I don't think Hannah (or any child of that age) does anything that causes another child to bite - the problem lies entirely with the little biter (I'm assuming there's only one child biting her, not great gangs of them).
How exciting about ttc again. I bet it will happen shockingly quickly. 

Claire - sorry you are feeling so awful, but it is probably a good thing. It shows something is happening. Can't be much fun though.

Donna - how are you today?

Deedee, Marie - hello!

Last night wasn't too bad after all. Will did fall out of bed once at about midnight, and I found him lying on the floor looking confused (and I banged the door on his head when I opened it to go to his aid ). I may start my Christmas shopping this afternoon, at long last. Was supposed to go swimming with SIL but her car has died. I've just been food shopping, and somehow managed to come away with a huge stash of biscuits, chocolate, crisps, and next to no food. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - How cute Will fell out of bed! I have a feeling I'll be picking Hannah up off the floor endlessly! She likes to roll around alot!

If I were you I would eat every sweet thing I could lay my hands on! Pregnancy was the only time I could eat what I wanted and not feel the pinch in my trousers. Unlike today - I really need to stop making excuses and drop that half a stone (or maybe more now  ) that I have allowed to creep back on. God, I feel minging


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

The problem is that my maternity clothes are feeling a little tight and I still have many weeks to go.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

hi all,

Polly can't wait for the email 
Are jeans ok for sunday? Its going to be a long day for me on sunday but who cares  

Claire sorry you have symptoms but all in a good casue      

Annie are you having AF now? all this ttc is making me seriously broody but I can't get pregnant yet 

Emma I am sure you look blooming and not fat at all 

I am so excited! I am going to buy my train ticket tommorrow

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Definitely not blooming.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

I do hope jeans are going to be ok as goodness knows what I will wear otherwise!!

I have a scanning appointment on Monday night after work to see if I've responded to the clomid - not sure what happens if I haven't.  DH's SA is probably back now, but he seems to think they won't tell him them over the phone and seems reluctant to make an appointment as his work don't like him taking time off.  Don't know what I'm going to do about that really.   Will speak to him about it later.  It's not that he's worried, he seems really relaxed about it (much more than I am!).

Annie, are you on your af now then?

x


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls!

So sorry I've been MIA again.  I don't know what it is lately-I've just been so busy and continue to be.  

Donna-I'm so sorry I wasn't able to come on and properly wish the boys a Happy Birthday.  It sounds like you had a great party and I can't wait to see the pics.  I will e-mail you my address after this post!

Annie-OMG...how exciting for you Honey!  I will keep my fingers crossed for you!  
What's the word on the carpet?  I'm so happy to hear you'll be home again by next week.  How wonderful for you and the family and it will be all practically brand new!  
And another OMG about the biter.  That would make me super angry too.  That's why I'm so thankful when/if I ever have a little one-I know my Mom will be watching him/her for sure as she doesn't work.  

Emma-aw...how cute Will is in his new little bed.  You really have to update your picture soon!  

Claire-thank you for your PM Honey.  Sorry to hear you're feeling yucky but at least we have an idea that it's working!  Good luck w/DH and all that-ugh!  
How did it all work out with the broiler, was it?  

Dee Dee-congrats to you and that little Doll w/walking-how exciting!!!

Polly-stop being so intelligent you!  How awesome that you're getting all the details together for Sunday.  Wish I was coming.  


Anyways...things are good here-just busy.  I'm rather   as I was supposed to have Friday off (for the day after Thanksgiving) but they are asking a few of us to work as it's very busy here and in turn we will have X-mas Eve off however I'm pushing for the day after X-mas off instead.  I'm rather 'blah' about the whole idea as I really wanted to do some decorating on Friday-argh-you can't plan anything!  However if they decide we can have the day after X-mas off-it'll all be worth it.  

I'm sorry to cut this short but I gotta run girls...back to work.  

Take it easy,
Much Love,
Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Maire I hope you get the days sorted at work.
This will probably make me sound really ignorant but what is thanks giving? I know it is something you celebrate but I have known what it actually is your are celebrating if that makes sense.
Is thanks giving bigger than xmas for you guys?

Claire I hope you get DH to make an appointment I can understand it being tricky though. and re the jeans I didn't want to be the only one in jeans if I decide to wear them

We have music tommorrow then taking boys to clinic for weight and jabs   I am not looking forward to them having injections now they are older - Ididn't mind so much when they were younger and didn't understand or notice so much

OH and I am having my cut tommorrow - I have long hair now but I am thinking of having it all cut off    

Donna x x


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi D,

Thanksgiving is basically a day full of food.  We have turkey, gravy, stuffing, mashed potatoes, sweet potatoes, corn, etc. and pies-pumpkin, apple, etc.  The day is just to celebrate what you are thankful for (if that makes sense).  It's a day for being w/family, but no, it's not bigger than X-mas.  It has something to do w/the pilgrims and the indians and when they settled here and all that jazz.  I don't know-all I know is that we can eat!!!  

It is confirmed that we are to be taking X-mas eve off-not the day after X-mas-  oh well!  I'm actually so busy here so in a way, it works out good that we'll be coming in.  It's only a few of us (all people that I'm friends with) so at least it'll be quiet and fun.  

Okay, I'm PMing you now w/my address.  Gotta get out of work and make supper now!  Nightie, night!!!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Polly, thanks for the very efficient pm with instructions!  

Donna / Deedee, I'm still very fine to pick you both up.  I will pm you both with my car details and also a photo of me at my wedding as I look no different to then, so there should be no confusion!  I've seen plenty of pics of Donna so that should be quite straightforward - unless you cut all your hair off in the meantime!   Deedee, I'm not so sure I'll recognise you!

Nothing to report.  Will try the gps today and ask if they will give DH the results over the phone and if not then will make him an appt and he's agreed to go. 

Back later.

xx

PS Marie pleased to hear from you!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly thank you for the update I iwll pm you my mobile number in a bit

Claire thank you for picking me up   I will also pm you my mobile number

Deedee what time will you need to be pack at the train station to get back to the airport?

Right I am getting a train from catford at 11.51 sunday morning I have one change and will arrive at luton airport parkway at 13.27  

Going home I can either catch the 7:47 or 8:36 train depending on when Deedee needs to go as it makes sense for us to go together.
Claire would you mind taking us back to the train station?

I am more nervous about the journey there and back then I am about meeting you all   I hate going places when I have no idea where I am going if that makes sense  

I was going to wear black trousers but I need to change the new pair I bought not sure I will have time before sunday  

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

hotel looks really nice, have you seen the prices of the rooms


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

I've sent pms with my mobile no (I hope... )

Donna / Deedee, I've emailed you both with photos.  Can you let me know if you don't receive them (ie your email address has changed in the last few months) - Donna, I've used an email address I had in July as I'd deleted your emails from a few weeks ago by mistake! 

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire,

I have the pm but no photos yet, it is possible you have wrong email address i will pm you with it.

right looks like i have 2 changes i go from catford to london victoria then change to get underground to london st pancras then from london st pancras i get a train to luton airport parkway

donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Sorry to have confused - AF is due mid December if I have a "normal" cycle. Who knows with me   Whenever it does arrive though it will be the last one. 

Claire - Oooh, got everything crossed for scan on monday and DH's results. I was thinking of you last night. I went to dinner with a friend who passed on the good news that a lady we know has finally got a BFP. She has PCOS and had been on Clomid and I think something else in injection form. She's 6 weeks now. So it does happen!!!

I'm not in work tomorrow so don't panic if I don't post - I haven't decided to make a run for it at the last minute  

I've got the day off to start taking things back to the house and wait in for deliveries of all the white goods and TV. The house is looking fantastic. I cannot wait to get in there!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Polly - thanks for the email. I take my hat off to you - you are super organised.   I am   at the idea of you wandering around with a teddy bear in your hand. 

Donna - don't worry! Luton Airport Parkway really is the easiest station to find your way around and to meet someone at. It is normally deserted outside of commuter times. 

Just a quick stupid question. Is the parking easy and plentiful? I do worry about such things....

Marie - a day of eating sounds great. What do you do to pumpkin to make it yummy? I've tried it and cannot like it, but think I must be missing something. 

I'm stuck at home without a car today, whilst it has its MOT done. Dread to think how many expensive things they'll find need fixing for it to pass.

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh gawd, DH's SA is back.  Receptionist wouldn't tell me them but said if he rings they will tell him over the phone.  Just emailed him to ask him to ring them but I bet he doesn't do it today.  Seriously stressing.

Is ANYONE else wearing jeans?  Please someone say yes or I will have to have a mad shopping trip on Saturday to buy the obligatory black trousers!

Emma, hope the MOT goes ok.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon,

Been to music but it was a different teacher covering the class and the boys didn't seem to enjoy it as much probably because they didn't know her.

Came home to find we have no hot water or heating becasue the pressure in the boiler has dropped   maintanence guy is coming this afternoon bit worried as someone said low pressure could mean a carbon dioxide leak 

boys have injections this afternoon  all being well

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna,

Good that the maintenance guy is coming this pm. Do you have a detector to measure things it might be emitting? I don't think a carbon dioxide leak is that dangerous. We have a battery operated carbon *mon*oxide detector, might be worth you getting one anyway? You can buy cheap ones where the spot changes colour if carbon monoxide is present, I always had one when I was renting as a student which I took whenever I moved.

DH has telephoned the surgery already. They said the results were 'normal'. I gave him clear instructions to take a pen and paper with him and write down the figures, but of course he didn't.   Not sure our consultant is going to be too pleased about that one.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - glad dh got a 'normal' result. The consultant probably won't care what the actual figure is. Men!

Donna - hope you get the boiler sorted out.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna, have resent the email, hope you get it ok this time.

x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I cannot believe it, I truly can't, two more girls in the dept have announced they are pg ........ well, words fail me.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Just sent a post but it didn't appear on the thread  

Claire glad results were good, sorry about more announcements but you WILL be next hun  

Still no heating or hot water, we have been left heaters everywhere so we are not to cold just couldn't have a bath tonight  there is an engineer coming in the morning

I have had all my hair cut off into a short bob   I'm not sure I like it   I have no hair at the back it is cut really short

Boys were little stars for there injections and so far haven't been effected by them  

I know what Polly is wearing but I need to know what everyone else is wearing please  

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - black trousers (think my paint-splattered jeans are just too messy), grey top, brown cord jacket that won't do up, brown bag, glasses. And bump....
Don't think I'll be carrying a teddy bear though (unless Polly tells me to).


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all, sorry Ive been a bit quiet, things are just hectic at the mo.

Claire and Emma- thx for the messages. Claire, you look gorgeous in the photos!

Polly thanks so much for the e-mail, you have really thought things through and have us all organised. What would we do without you! 

Unless Im delayed I will aim to be at the station at 1:30. I'll pm Donna and Claire my mobile number and what I'll be wearing- more than likely jeans (although that might change between now and Sunday!)

Claire- hang in there, you will be making an announcement REAL soon- I know it!!

Annie- TTC!!!!!!  OMIGOD this is great news, ill have to be careful as all this talk is making me broody! 

Donna- My flight home leaves at 9:15 so i need to be at the airport at about 8pm.

Marie- Happy thanksgiving!!! Just sounds like Xmas (without all the c**p). Mmmmm I've always wanted to try pumpkin pie....

Im soooo knackered tonight, gotta go and do some work. 

DD xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna, I bet your hair looks really nice, you just need time to get used to it.   

I'll probably be wearing jeans, black top with pattern, and black jacket - but again that could change by Sunday!

I'll be at the station before the shuttle bus and train arrive.  If either of you are running late then please text me so I don't think I've missed you!  

Right, got to go, we're having a black bag day as we're finally moving to nice plush offices in a couple of weeks' time!

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Hair is growing on me  

I think I will be wearing black trousers if I can get them changed or it will have to be jeans but they are a bit old and faded  
I did buy a dress but I am not sure about it now.

I am going to sit down tonight and write everyones numbers down and put them in my back so I have them with me.

Deedee if your plane leaves at 8pm what time will you need to catch the train back? There is a train I can catch at 7:46 but I am assuming you will need to be at the airport by then, when do you need to check in?

Callum had a disturbed night and Ryan had a very good night better then usual - why does that always happen
Both boys seem very happy today though.
Just waiting in for teh eningneer as I am not sure if the landlord is coming with him or not, if he is i can go out as he will have keys  

I am so nervous about meeting you all now if I could I would go and buy myself a whole new outfit  As I can't seem to find anythign suitable for meeting you for the first time

Marie is thanks giving today? Happy Thanks-giving   I wish we had something like that over here

Claire enjoy your clear out  

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

This morning is not going well so far <warning TMI alert>. I had to change Will's nappy, and the smell of it was so foul that I threw up ... all over him, all over the floor. Where it all came from I can't imagine. 
Then I had to clear the whole mess up.
He may well be scarred for life.

The day can only get better.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

OMG Emma!   I'm not sure if I should  or  for you!  Hope you're not going to do that on Sunday!!! 

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

oh Emma     I am sure Will wont be affected by it

I hope you are ok now?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

so bored waiting in  

I have loads of washing that I could be doing but I don't think my machine heats up the water so i have to wait for the hot water to be back  

Callum is getting restless now

I'm stuffing my face with a yum yum which is why i hate staying in3.1


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Emma you poor thing. Will is totally oblivious,Im sure but you will have a funny story to tell him when he is older  Are you still suffering morning sickness or was this a one-off?

Donna- Sorry, I think Ive confused you- plane leaves at 9:15 so I think I should be at airport at 8pm. The 7:46 train would be a good one for you.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Ok Deedee sorry my mistake   Claire are you ok to take us back to the station at that time?

I just told the boys off and they were both crying and I was trying to ignore them when Ryan went over and laid on Callums lap and the were cuddling each other and crying - how bad did I feel

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

[fly]Happy Thanksgiving Marie!!!!![/fly]

OMG Emma, you poor thing! What did you feed him on?

Donna -how sweet of Callum and Ryan. They have each other, which means that they are not as reliant on you for cuddles all the time, so you should take advantage when you need! And you know that you need to let them know boundaries for their own good, so don't feel bad.

I think that Deedee might need to be back at the airport a little earlier than that, with security etc, but I am happy to organise lifts back as and when, as well as Claire, so we don't need to worry about that too much at this stage.

Please girls! We want to meet each other, not our wardrobes! We all love each other for our personalities and support, not for what we look like, lets not get hung up on that now! Having said that, I love it that we all think we are special enough to dress for 

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Boys have been a handfull this morning   they didn't eat much lunch to busy macking about they are now in bed but I


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I hadn't finished  

They are in bed now but I can hear them chatting and laughing so I might be wasting my time there.

Still no engineer so getting a bit pi$$ed off now as I don't want another night with no hot water or heating. I have put the washing on regardless as I need to get it done

going to check other train times now 

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna, can't you get to London Bridge from where you are? Then you can get a direct train and not change at KX or St P - which might be a bit of a pain.

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Yes I can polly, I will check that out now   Thanks


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Still feeling lousy. Morning sickness (not had it so far and it is a bit late on) or a bug.  I'll try not to do a repeat performance on Sunday.

Donna - hope they turn up soon. Can you chase them up (poke the boys to make them cry in the background so it all sounds very desperate, which it is of course).


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Checked it out,

It tells me that if I go to london bridge I still have to change to St pancras to get a traibn to Luton then I need to change again to luton airport parkway 
Prehaps the direct train doesn't run on a sunday.

Think I 'll stick to going to london victoria then changing to st pancras.

For my journey home looks like I can get a trian at 6:45 or 7:45 I may get the earlier one as I wont get home so late then as I have to walk home from teh station as DH will have the car - but I will see how I feel

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma,

Sorry you are still not feeling right, not sure which would be better morning sickness or a bug  

I have phoned estate agents who said that the egineer picked up my keys this mornig so I don't need to stay in and that someone will be coming.
If it can't be fixed they are not going to be able to get a boiler now this late in the day so I fear another night with not water or heating coming on.
They have provided us with electirc heaters but they eat electric I have a key metre and it has run out already  

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Donna- Sounds like you definately have the worst journey. I get to spend and hour reading trashy mags on the plane 

Thx for the advice Polly (the sensible one!) I always leave it a bit late and end up making the flight by the skin of my teeth. Im sure you will all have me there at a respectable time 

its flippin cold here today


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I am just hoping there wont be any wierd people on teh trains especailly on the way home.

I will bring a book and DH's mp3 player so i should be alright


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

We have heating and hot water  

Emma hope you are feeling better


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I have just decided that I will be leaving an hour earlier meaning I will get to luton at 12.46
Leaving earlier means I have an extra change as I have to change at luton to get to luton airport parkway but my reason for leaving earlier is that I have just looked at my connection times and I am not going to make my connections as they my next train is departing as I arrive at the station so add to that that I don't know which platform etc my next train is at its a pretty safe bet I am going to miss my connections and be stuffed
I will keep claire updated of my whereabouts at all times and I hope not to be late - which is why I am leaving earlier


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - glad you have heating and hot water again. 


Still feeling ropey, but that could be because I havn't eaten. Seeing the midwife tomorrow anyway, so I'll see if she offers any useful advice.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Emma how are you feeling today?

Marie are you well and truely stuffed today   hope you had a nice day yesterday what did you get up to?

Well I am having a hair disaster, I woke up this mornign after washing it last night to find a bush on my head, I have straightened it (well dh did I cant get on with straightners) and it still looks a mess and one side is longer than the other   it wasn't like that before

So you will be able to recognise me on sunday - I'll be the one with the scare-crow lopsided bush haircut 

Boys slept really well last night - wish same could be said for me 
The woke at 5 for bottles then Callum got up for the day but is back in bed now and Ryan didn't get up till 7:45 but is now extra hypa

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry how rude  

Mornign Polly and Deedee

Claire are you still packing up your office today?

Annie I hope you and a successful day yesterday?

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Donna, sorry to hear you're having hair trouble!  My hair is in a bob and does that sometimes.  at your DH straightening your hair, if mine did my hair it would be a singed disaster!

Marie, hope you had a Happy Thanksgiving!  I too have always wondered what that was, glad you've clarified!

Emma, hope you're feeling better today.  Hopefully just a bug and not a late onset of m/s.

Annie, hope you got on well with the house yesterday and everything is looking lovely!

Deedee, keep me updated if your flight is delayed or you get a bus earlier than expected.

Oh and Donna, if you're going to be earlier than say 1.10pm then let me know and I will come early as I don't want you hanging around dodgy old Luton on your own!

Morning Polly!

Annie / Polly, a quick question for you both - how long are hot flashes supposed to last and is it normal to have them around day 8/9?  I've had some really hot spells but they don't last long - about 5 seconds.  Could this be the clomid hot flashes you both mentioned?

I will also be needing some advice about acupuncture.  After searching on this site I found some recommendations and asked someone for the details.  Well, I've now contacted one of the recommended ones and she has replied to me, saying she does treat pcos with acupuncture and is also a nutritionist (vital in pcos) so I'm quite keen.  I'm wondering whether I should throw everything I've got at it now (meds, acupuncuture, diet, exercise) or whether I should give the meds and diet/exercise a chance first... any advice gratefully received.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire,

I am a huge fan of accupuncture I know I dont have PCOS but I had acc for my 3rd IUI I went once every 2 weeks and I loved it it was so nice and I always came out floating. She also gave me tablets to take to help my womd prepare etc. Usually I think things like that are a waste of moeny but I was willing to give it a go and I am so glad I did as I achieved my BFP. I don't know if the acc had anythign to do with it becasue my 3rd cycle was medicated and the others weren't so maybe that had more to do with it - but who knows  
I would definatly have acc again as it made me so relaxed and I am sure that helped.
I decided not to have it after the IUI procedure on my 2ww incase it effected a BFP - there is conflicting opinions there.

If you can afford it I would say go for it as it cant do any harm. I know Annie is a huge fan also - Annie will you have accu again when TTC?

Claire I will keep you updated on my journey on sunday 
I have decided I think to wear jeans becasue although my black trousers are more flattering and hide my baby belly (or should that be cake and chips belly  ) better I will need to wear heals with them nd if I am racing about trying to catch trains i think my flat boots would be better and more comfortable 

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't know if this will work but i thought it was easier than sending an email

www.truprint.co.uk/share/p=512231195811656376/l=308619135/g=95719271/cobrandOid=1006/otsc=SYE/otsi=SALB 

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Nope, it doesn't work!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

don't know why it isn't coming up, the link isn't working 

if you copy and paste in at the top then it should work? it just did when I tried it  

Ryan keeps diving on the floor and rolling about - not sure what he's on today


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Grrr -I thought I had posted this morning but it seems to have gone missing!

Donna - I'm sure the hair is fabulous. New do's are always a bit of a shock to start with. I freaked out 2 weeks ago when I went back to brown. Much happier with it now.

Claire - Accupuncture is... how shall I put it... the dogs you know whats! I cannot rave about it enough. I think it's essential that you find someone you like to start with. The lady who does mine is just sooooo lovely. So I always looked forward to going -not just because of why I was there, but to have a chat with her! She has treated me and 4 other people I know who now all have babies. One lady was on her 6th and last attempt of IVF when I sent her along and she had twin boys! 
Secondly you need to find someone who specialises in PCOS/Fertility Issues/Womens Bits - which it sounds like you have.
I absolutely loved the treatment and like Donna, used to come out of the sessions floating. It's really relaxing.
I'll talk to you more about it on Sunday ... because I can!!! - yipee!

Yes Donna - I shall be going back to see her in preperation for ttc again!

Emma - How are you feeling today?

Polly - I shall say nothing about my proposed ensemble for Sunday   

Marie - Happy Thanksgiving! Hope you're having a good weekend. No news on the you know what as yet  


It went quite well at the house yesterday. All my white goods and TV were delivered. I don't think we're going to make it back for next weekend. I think it will make more sense to go the weekend after. There's still a few bits left for the builders to finish that would be quicker if we weren't there in the way!

Nearly there though


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thats really good news Annie

 for not telling us what you are wearing

Callum has now realised in can crawl behind the sofa so keeps dissappearing!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

OK Donna, I'll put you out of your misery.... I thought I'd wear my wedding dress. It's not been out of the box for nearly 7 years so I thought I'd give it an airing     It is quite a posh looking place after all so why not


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna, I think that your journey doesn't need to be so complicated. Can you come on Yahoo tonight and let me talk you through the options? About 8?

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Annie fab Idea   why didn't I think of that

Polly 8 should be fine, thank you
I went on nationalrail.co.uk and was going with the journey that the journey planner through at me


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna - I can't view your photos!   I can get to the front page but when it asks me to log in, it crashes. 

Annie - great if you could talk to me about acupuncture on Sunday! 

Sounds like a good thing to do generally... will see what happens on Monday evening and then decide, will probably start at the beginning of cycle 2 as I'm day 9 now and hoping and praying with everything I've got that I have mature follicles and will get into the 2ww at some point in the near future. 

xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Fixed the link for you Donna it works now


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

arrghhh - did really long post and lost it. Back later,
Emma, xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Right then Ladies - I'm off home now. I shall see you all on Sunday -aaaaahhhh!!!!

I've just printed off a route planner and it seems fairly simple. But should I get in to any trouble I shall give someone a call!.

See you in 50 hours!!!!

Annie xxxx - OMG can't believe this is finally happening!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I know, so exciting.  But I am terrified!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Back again,

Donna - stop worrying about what you are wearing and your hair.   It is you that we want to see (and I bet you look lovely anyway).   at you letting dh loose with the straighteners. Never in a million years with my dh. 
I also thought your route seemed rather complicated, but dh tells me there are weekend engineering works, so the usual through trains from London Bridge aren't running. Polly may know more or have a cunning plan though.

Claire - hope the hot flushes pass soon. Can't be nice.

Marie - are you shopping today? Saw something on the news about today being the day everyone goes bargain hunting.

Polly, Deedee, Annie - see you on Sunday! Eeeeeek!

I'm feeling a bit fragile still, but better than yesterday. MW reckons it is a bug. She also thinks the consultant is wrong and bump2 is still too big. And bp is a bit raised, and I'm dehydrated, but otherwise all is well. Had a horrendous night with Will. He woke up screaming at 2am and carried on for hours. I think he had a nightmare - couldn't fidn anything else wrong. Perhaps it was the trauma of me being sick on him!
I've finally done some Christmas shopping. Much more to do, but think I'll do it all online.

Hope everyone has a lovely Saturday. I'm getting my hair cut (but it will be back to its normal unruly state by Sunday).

Emma, xxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Emma- When the madwife said your bump was too big, what does that mean? Does it mean cesarean?
Hope you are feeling better and remeber to keep drinking that water 

Claire- I would definately give acupuncture a go, Im in to all things alternative although didnt go for treatment when ttc. If nothing else it will help you to relax so well worth it I think. Probably a good idea, as Annie said, to find someone who specializes in treating pcos/fertility problems.
Do you go for scan on Monday?

Annie- Think Ive missed you- see you on Sunday 

Marie- Are you still recovering from the food fest that is Thanksgiving? Im jealous.

Donna- You can wear a black bin bag and have your hair in dreadlocks for all I care- I cant wait to meet YOU not your wardrobe 

Polly- See you (and your teddy) on Sunday. Do you still have an NI accent by the way?

Better wake H, shes been asleep for ages xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Signing off for the weekend. See you all on Sunday!

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]                                                         [/move]


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hadn't finished! 

Marie, I also wanted to wish you a great weekend!

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Good Evening!

I'm back at the office, but what for?!?!... all shall be revealed!

See you sunday xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

How cryptic! I love a mystery.

Annie has been offered a huge promotion. Or has resigned from her job. Or broken in out of hours to steal paperclips.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna

I am wondering if you changed your yahoo address? No problem if something has come up, but I see you haven't logged in. I'll keep it open this evening and buzz me when you log in.

Emma is right, it is engineering works that is making your journey more complicated, so it doesn't seem i can do much to help out 

see you soon!

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Polly I am so sorry my friend has only just left I was expecting her to stay so long. I hope I didn't ruin your evening  

Thanks struthie for fixing my link   I posted it on teh bumps thread to are you able to fix it there for me to  

I know I am being silly abotu what to wear i'm just nervous.

Annie what are you up to  

I will go the way I planned on sunday leaving an hour early to allow for missed connections and engineer works
Claire I will keep you informed

See you all soon

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Marie how are you? how were your celebrations? do you get presents on thanks-giving?

I woke up this morning thinking OMG OMG can I really do this I am so nervous   

Donna x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

enjoy your big meet up girls, you'll have a great time whaever you look like 
donna i did laugh when you said your dh thought you'd been groomed over the net  

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I know men  
I don't think he was being 100% serious, he is a little worried about me travelling alone though.

 tomorrow girls


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - you can phone him when you get there to reassure him that we haven't abducted you or done anything dreadful (IF we haven't  ).


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

i'll just text him to let him know i have arrived safely, i dont think he would be bothered if we were meeting down the road. think he is more worried that i'll get lost


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Callum and Ryan are really testing my patience today I'll beglad to get away fro the day tommorrow  

My kitchen floor seemed to enjoy the mousakka and yougurt not to sure if the boys got any though  
the boys alwasy grab the keyboard when I am typing and last week made all the type come up really big on all the posts today they have made it small and I mean small and I have no idea how they do it  

Hoping Callum will have a nap now so they are a bit happier IF we brave it into town with the 2 monsters, not sure if father christmas will be to pleased to see them


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Happy Week-end Girls!!!  

Oh...how exciting!...it won't be long now!!!  I'm so happy for you all and hope you have a wonderful time together.  Don't forget to take lots of pics and I want to hear all about it on Monday!!! 

Donna-you are so funny w/your hair and wardrobe dilemas.  And those boys-what monkeys-you gotta love 'em!

Emma-make sure you drink lots of fluids Honey-especially today and tomorrow before the big jouney!  You need to take better care of yourself!  

Annie-so happy to hear everything's coming along in the house!

Claire-I will be saying prayers for you Honey.    You're so strong and courageous!

Hi Dee Dee & Polly!!!  

Well, Thanksgiving was rather a flop.    We ate at the in-laws and for some odd reason MIL takes the turkey out way too early and cuts it up, puts it on a plate and puts it in the refrigerator until it's time to eat!!!    Personally, I hate cold food-especially meat.  This year was the coldest it's ever been and even the hot gravy to put on top didn't salvage it.  Then on top of that-she doesn't make near enough food for everyone.  She has one small bowl of all the sides-especially mash potatoes.  She makes one bag to feed 6 people and DH and I love mash potatoes and we can't even enjoy them without feeling like we're taking too much.  So, that was my sad, sad meal.  The food was good just not enough and cold turkey-such a shame!  See, in my family (Mom's side) we're Italian which means we make enough food for an army.  After everyone's done eating there's tons of leftovers and people have to take home doggy bags and that's for any occassion we're celebrating.  Oh well, everyone's different I guess.  I am thankful regardless to be lucky enough to have family and delicious food-even if I can't stuff my tummy!  
No Emma, no Black Friday shopping for me-I had to work but regardless, would not venture into that insanity.  From this point on, all malls and plazas will be super crowded for the X-mas madness.  I'm planning on doing most of my shopping the week of the 10th-14th-as I'm on vacation and can go out during the day when everyone's working.  In the mean time I have to get my lists ready-organization is the key!  Also, I'm planning a little X-mas party for my co-worker friends on the 15th.  I did it last year and everyone really enjoyed it.  My friend Donna was supposed to take it on this year but her parents are staying w/her at the moment as their house had a small fire about a month ago.  I'm happy to take on the challenge though-I love planning parties!  It's really nice too b/c we exchange our gifts to each other then rather than dragging them to work.  Anyways, that's my life in a nut shell lately.  
Am spending the day today working on inside X-mas decorations and lists I think.  Just talked to my best friend and he's not available so I will have the whole day to work on that stuff which is good!  

Again, have a great time together tomorrow.  I'm so excited for you all and will be thinking about you!  

Lots of Love,
Marie


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

I've got the lurgy  Dont worry though, I've no intention of welching out now.

Claire and Donna- I'll pm/ text you later once Ive decided what threads Im putting on. Mind you I won't be too hard to spot now that I look like 

Im off to bed with a mug of lemsip and a hot water bottle. Ill pop on later for the final post before the big day!

Very nervous and excited


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi Marie we crossed.  So Sorry that your Thanksgiving meal was a flop, but COLD turkey I don't think your MIL should do the cooking in the future 

We will all be thinking about you tomorrow. Im taking my digital camera so will be able to send you some pics. I still can't bellieve it's really happening........

ddxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - hope you get a good night's sleep. See you tomorrow!!!!

Marie - cold turkey sounds really odd. Can you and dh have your own (small) turkey, cooked properly, to make up for things? I get really upset if I go somewhere and there aren't enough potatoes.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Donna just realised I don't have your mobile number. I'll pm you mine just in case. 
Claire/ Donna- I'll be wearing dark blue jeans, a black coat and a grey/purple scarf and my hair is blonde and longish.

See you all tomorrow

DD xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

aaarrggghhh today is the day - no turning back now 

I'm leaving in an hour and half, better get ready 

Deedee I thought I had pm'd everyone my mumber, I'll text it to you incase you don't log on this morning


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Hope you all got home OK. So lovely to meet you all and put proper faces to the names. 
Claire, Donna - wish I'd had chance to talk to you both properly. Next time we will.

Sorry to inflict a grumpy and messy child on you all. I feel a bit  about that (and the mess and noise he made). 

I hope you all managed to get out alright. I got _really_ lost leaving the grounds, and ended up by some other building I hadn't even spotted on the way in. I asked a strange man wandering the grounds for directions (praying that he wasn't a mad axe murderer). I have no sense of direction at the best of times, and I'm not used to being out in the dark. 

Marie - what a lovely surprise! It was so thoughtful of you, and very generous. I'm really touched. Now I know what all that winking at Annie was all about.  Such a shame you couldn't be with us. We'll all have to come to you next time. We took photos, so we'll all be PMing those to you very soon.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hope you all had a lovely time x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

WOW! What an afternoon!!!!! I am completely worn out - hope everyone else got home ok. 

Marie - what a great surprise - we were all wondering what Annie was up to, and then we found out. Thank you so much -- it was lovely to feel that you were with us in spirit if not in body. We were all really touched, and such lovely gifts too.

Emma, Will was gorgeous and I thought well behaved - it can't have been easy for him to be suddenly in the midst of all these strange people, and so warm too. It was lovely to see him again. 

It was fantastic to meet everyone - completely out of this world!!

Love
Polly!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Did yesterday really happen?!? I feel like I had an out of body experience -that was so surreal.I can't believe we finally did it!

I had a fantastic afternoon, thank-you ladies  

I too got a bit lost trying to find my way out of the grounds. Might have been because I was chatting to dh and trying to sort out the sat nav at the same time  

There was a bit of traffic on the M1 (again!), but I was home at around 9pm, having sung my lungs out the entire journey home  

Polly - Once again, please thank DH for afternoon tea. That was sooooo lovely of him.

Emma - Will is 100 times more scrummy in person and don't you even begin to make apologies - he was perfect   If Master Daff 2nd is anywhere near as handsome as him, you're going to have trouble when they're old enough to be out breaking hearts  

Deedee - Hope the flight home was "grand". We are definitely coming to you next time! 

Claire - Will be thinking of you all day today and sending as many vibes as I can for fantastic results tonight   

Donna - Was DH relieved to have you home safe and sound last night! 


Well, providing I haven't scared you all away after meeting me yesterday   I'll speak to you after brekkie xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning!

Wow, wasn't yesterday great?!  I was so overexcitable when I got home I couldn't sleep! 

Polly, please thank your DH for the afternoon tea! 

Marie, thank you so much for the gifts they are great!  I'm wearing the bracelet today so I can have it on later at my appointment.  

Annie, glad you got home at a reasonable hour.  Hopefully Deedee and Donna did too!

Emma, not at all, I thought Will behaved admirably, particularly in the circumstances. No need for  feelings!   I wish I had more time to talk to you too but ... next time!

Got to go, lots of people about  but will be back later.

xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

PS Can someone email me a picture of us?  Thanks!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

God I am shattered today, I had an ok journey home arriving home at 10:30 but i couldn't sleep properly all night and just had the whole day buzzing in my head.

Emma I feel so rude that i didn't get a chanve to talk to you properly   time just ran away.
Will was very well behaved considering the situation and he is gorgeous so please don't apologise for him.

Maire you are just to lovely. the gifts were very generous and we were all touched - thank you

Polly thank you for getting me on a train safely, please thank DH for his lovely gift also. 
I hope I didn't upset you last night I felt awfull on teh way the home that I had runind such a lovely day by bring up tx, but at the same time I didn't want to not talk about it when it such a huge part of your life and what you and DH are going through right now.   I hope you are ok
Thank you for the book I started reading on teh way home and I am gripped already.

Deedee I hope your flight home was good and you got there in plenty of time

Claire thinking of you loads today and sending you a huge amount of   and     vibes

Annie hope the drive wasn't to bad for you, I am sure you enjoyed teh singing though

Yesterday was just so fantastic and I am picturing your faces whe I type more so than I ever did with photos.
I knew you were all beautiful people on the inside but wow so gorgeous on the outside to  

I loved the hotel and really enjoyed afternoon tea (it was a new thing for me)
Cant wait to meet again - how does May grab you all?

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna - glad you got home ok, I was a bit worried that you would be even later than that - I left my phone in the car overnight   so didn't get your text til this morning. Please don't worry about upsetting me, you didn't upset me, the situation is upsetting, and tbh it is really nice to talk about it and feel it is ok to let my feelings show a bit. MAY?? We have to wait that long??  

Annie - you went out of the grounds THE WRONG WAY!!!!!    

Claire -     for tonight. 

Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Top 'o the mornin ta yall. I got home at about 11pm and was still on a high. I got there with LOADS of time to spare so had a good wander round the shops (couldnt face any more tea though).

I had such a lovely time yesterday, i hope we can do it again soon. At least we won't all be as nervous next time. Just had a look at the photo and realised I have lovely sweaty armpit (nice!)  Maybe polo neck sweater wasnt such a good idea!

Must dash as were off to Jo Jingles 

In the words of The Terminator- I'll be back!!!

D


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I just had my morning cuppa and it was now where near as nice, not as expensive though  
It was so nice yesterday to be able to enjoy a cup of tea without the boys grabbing ti or demolishing a room while I am gone  

We don't have to wait till May I just thought hat was 6 months away.
When was you all thinking? and where

Polly you have my mumber now so when ever you need to talk give me a ring  

DH tried to 'jump' on me last night   think he missed me
I was on to much of a high though bless him so he didn't get want he wanted   maybe tonight   although I need to pack tonightto move out  

Might try a new paly group this afternoon if I can face the cold.

Deedee how was jo jingles?

What was the name of teh hand lotion again?

Donna x x

who is still in her pj's


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - It's called Molten Brown.

Glad to see we didn't scare each other away after yesterday. I started having a bit of a panic on the way home   Aswell as singing I was having "was I alright" thoughts. "did they like me" type thing.

But I was high as a kite too and was chatting ten to the dozen to poor DH who was trying to take it all in. I had to do some cleaning to try and wind down  

Polly - Did I really go out the wrong way?!?! I thought I'd sussed it inspite of multi-tasking.... or are you poking fun at me  


Deedee - Polo neck would have been perfect had it not been for being slow roasted infront of that gorgeous fire   I thought you looked lovely yesterday - very glam   And I have to get me a pair of those shoes!
Have fun with Jo Jingles today!


Marie - How incredibly awful of me. I forgot to say the biggest THANK-YOU to you for our enormous package of gifts! I'm wearing one of the pink necklaces today and have had many comments about it  
It was great fun keeping our little secret last week and so exciting tracking a package on Fed Ex!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

So glad your meet was enjoyable,now where are the photos ladies


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thank you Annie, the name just came to me before I read your post  

I had those thoughts to, did I do/ say the right things, I felt very rude that I hadn't spoke to Emma and feel awful about what she must think of me.

Well I loved you all and fell closer to you all now we have met in person and spirt (Maire)


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Looked on the website and the hand lotion is 14 pound on there which I didn't think was bad but I have found some on ebay - I was spoilt for choice


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna! I told you to squeeze some into a plastic bag!!!!!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh, I might treat myself to a new bottle for moving home - another treat from me, to me


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Polly

so where will the next meet be?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

IRELAND!!!! I've never been and would love to go. It'd be alot of fun to catch a flight over to Deedee together. Only fair as she came to us this time


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh I would _love_ a day trip to Ireland. We could all go out on the same flight too (or at least Polly, Claire and I). 
We don't have to wait until May to meet up again, do we?

I was on such a high last night. I couldn't settle to anything, and didn't even go to bed until 11.30 (unheard of for me).

Glad you all got home OK though.

Donna - I've bought Moulton Brown stuff really cheaply (well, compared to the full price) in their discount store at Bicester Village (one of those out of town designer discount places). I bought lots about 3 years ago, and am just coming to the end of my last bottle. I don't know if there is somewhere similar nearer to you. 

Deedee - I didn't notice any sweaty armpits.  It was like a sauna in there though. I thought you looked really glamorous too; I don't know why that surprised me, but it did (that has probably come out all wrong ).

Got to go. Back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - hope everything goes well this evening.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Donna did you order some Molten Brown stuff?

Oh, I am so nervous about tonight, I have been praying!  

Is someone going to email me a photo then?  Pretty please. 

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Tried new playgroup which was nice although there wasn't many people there  
Prehaps they heard I was coming  

I have bidded on some Molton brown stuff on ebay - I am think it would make great xmas presents to

I would love to go to ireland but I have lots to consider, first cost? and second if it would be a day trip or a holiday for DH and me where I meet you guys to. I would love to do the second but I don't think I can afford that yet as DH and I already have a holiday booked for september  
depneds how much it would cost to have a week over there I guess

Deedee where abouts are you? (pm me) where would I need to fly to?

Claire thinking of you loads    

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Just looked at soem flights in January from Gatwick to Belfast doesn't make sense in me travelling to Luton first although i would love to fly with you.
the flights were fairly reasonable average being 20.00 not sure how much teh train would be to gatwick but sure it wouldn't be much

Deedee would it be Belfast I need to fly from sorry I can't remeber where you said you lived? 
are you northen ireland? casue I have a probelm - no passport   don't need one to northen Ireland do I?

i did have a passprot in my madien name but DH lost it, not sure if it costs to get a replacement?


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- Ive been thinking of you all day. Sending you lots of    . Can't wait to hear the details tomorrow.

Marie- How kind and thoughtful of you to send pressies for us all (and so much!). We did think of you yesterday and can't wait until we get the WHOLE gang together. I love jewellery and can't wait to get wearing it all (not all at once though..)

Hannah has me knackered today!   Gosh, are we arranging another meet up already You guys coming over here would be fab but I know there is the cost to consider. You would all be more than welcome anytime and I'd try my best to show you what Belfast has to offer.

Donna- You could fly into Belfast Aldergrove (international) or George Best Airport. GB is probably better as its close to city centre. I think BMI Baby fly into there but don't know from where? Belfast International is actually about 20miles from Belfast  (well this IS Ireland!) You need some form of ID for the flight and I dont think it HAS to be a passport. Do you have a driver's licence?

I missed the talk about Molton Brown yesterday. I LOVE that stuff so will probably ask santa very nicely to bring me some. the naranji one smells yummy. Emma- Molton Brown discount store sounds good, pity we don't have one here 

Polly- Thank you (and your DH) so much again for the very kind gesture yesterday, it was so generous. I would love to be able to thank him in person one day, who knows

Emma- Im so glad I got to meet Master Will he is just adorable, I could just eat him up! He was so good, my Hannah would have ran riot and got us all thrown out! 

Annie- The shoes are from that very exclusive, designer store called New Look- i love it!

I feel silly signing off as DD now


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

New look - I love it  

Right probably not a good idea to fly to belfast international I will look up flights to the george best aitport you mentioned - didn't know it exsited  

Glad I wont need a passport, yes I have a driving licence 

I will check flights later once boys are in bed and I have packed for my mums  

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Not the news I thought I would be posting.  

I have not responded at all to the Clomid, no mature follicles, and in the consultant's opinion, increasing the dose isn't going to make any difference.  He's recommended a laprascopy (sp) and ovarian drilling as my next option.  He did offer to put me on 150mg Clomid when I quizzed him but said it probably wouldn't work because my ovaries were so thick with cysts nothing would get through.

I'm supposed to ring him next Monday to say whether I want to go ahead with it and when.  Either Dec or Jan as an out patient.  He said the success rate was about 80% and was really positive, but then he was really positive about the Clomid and most women responding to it.

Then I would have up to 14 months to get pregnant, back on the clomid.  He said my eggs weren't an issue, and he said I would be mad to go for ivf at this stage.

Don't know what to say.  I've just had a mega  on DH who says I should be more positive, and am going to have a large glass of wine as being tee total and changing my diet and taking all these pills has done bugger all.

Sorry it's a bit rambly.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire 

 I am so so sorry I really wasn't expecting that either 
but the drilling and laparoscapy sound really positive so please don't give up hope   
What does the drilling and lap involve? does the drilling remove the cysts? so that the clomid can work?

sorry please excuse my ignorance  

We are here for you for whatever you need  

I am sorry another hurdle has been thrown in yoru path and I know you must feel like it is never ending but there is an end - the end will be when the mornign sickness has stopped and your are the size of a house and you finally push your gorgeous child into the world you will know that it has all be worth it and there is an end      

I have text you also, please let me know if there is anything I can do

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I know, I thought we'd be planning bms days now and working out when ovulation day would be.  Not this.  I'm in shock.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire, im so so sorry that you didn't get the news you wanted. 

What exactly is laprascopy and ovarian drilling? Im going to nosy around some of the other threads to find out more. 
When he said your eggs 'werent an issue'  surely that is good news? What do you think you will do?
Sorry Im just firing so many questions at you. I just wish I was there to give you a big hug so i'll send you a cyber one instead 

D xo


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

So sorry Claire that another hurdle has been thrown up.  . Enjoy your wine tonight, but don't give up on the healthy eating over all, it will help even if it feels a waste of time now. It's still early days. 80% is good odds, so read up on ovarian drilling and see what you think. I know that you are still reeling, and it will take a while to get on with the next step in the journey. I still keep thinking that statistically there won't be two of us vag girls for whom it won't work, and as I am the total failure, you have really good odds here. It just might take a bit more work, but we are all here for you.  

I might not be around for a couple of days, as I have a conference and then off to France for the weekend, but I will try to keep up, and will be thinking of you. 

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - so sorry you didnt get the new that you were hoping for.   It must feel likeone knock back after the other. Is ovarian drilling done at the same time, and the procedure where they open up the tubes?

Would you have it done at our nearby big hospital? 

Hope you have had a few glasses of wine and some big hugs from dh. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm being so thick here, I can't figure out how to email the photos to you all. Maybe we can set up a photo share site that we privately let each other use/add pics too. 

Love
Polly

P S my pics are not that good


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

My pic is OK (apart from me looking the wrong way and having a very grumpy child in my arms). Everyone else looks lovely. I'll try and wotk out how to send it tomorrow, but you all know how useless I am at these technical things.

Too tired to try now.
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Claire, you're kidding   I absolutely was not expecting that. From all the symptoms you had described I was absolutely confident it was all working. I am sooooo sorry  

Gosh, that's alot for you to think about and look into. I'll have a hunt around the other threads aswell and see what I can find on ovarian drilling. Actually, I'm sure that girl I was telling you about who got a BFP last week had that procedure. I can make enquiries with her on the quiet.

Sounds like it may be worth giving it a go. 80% is pretty good odds  

How are you feeling this morning? Have you had any thoughts about it since last night?


Back later for personals, but Good Morning everyone x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121281.0


----------

